# Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights (Part 1)



## rala

I was browsing the automotive section at Walmart the other day when I came across two new Stanley spotlights. One was the H.I.D.3000 for $70 and the other was a 1365 Lumen Halogen for $30. I went to the Stanley site and neither shows up. They also have a fairly small spotlight saying its about 500+ lumens. Anyone else seen these or have any info?

I have photos, but I can't upload them at work. :shrug:


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Is the HID a rebadged Vector Power on Board?


----------



## Richie086

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



rala said:


> I was browsing the automotive section at Walmart the other day when I came across two new Stanley spotlights. One was the H.I.D.3000 for $70 and the other was a 1365 Lumen Halogen for $30.


 
Do you have a link?


----------



## rala

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

My google-fu shows nothing. No images, no links, no nothing. They both have similar setups to this B&D model tho. Not meaning that they're a rebadge of this, just similar setup. ie.- pistol grip.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Funny that there's not info about it on line. $70 for an HID is a good price any way ya look at it. You might have to pick one up and review it for us.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I went and found one this morning at Walmart. Somebody was thinking "outside the box" when they designed this light. Other than the 3ah SLA battery (1 hour runtime) and 8,000K bulb, this light ROCKS.

Unfortunately, I just lost 3 pages of written review, so I guess I'll just have to start all over again after diner. Now that it's dark, I might as well do some beam shots.

Look for my review later tonight

Edit : The 1 hour runtime is an error 
The runtime should be at least 30 minutes, about 45 minutes on low


----------



## Richie086

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mr Ted Bear said:


> I went and found one this morning at Walmart. Somebody was thinking "outside the box" when they designed this light. Other than the 3ah SLA battery (1 hour runtime) and 8,000K bulb, this light ROCKS.


 

It would really rock if it used a standard automotive bulb like the POB that can easily be switched out for something that would actually put out super warm lumens. Man, that 8000k sounds real frigid


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Mr TB, you sound fairly impressed. I'll look forward for your review. Sorry that the first one was lost.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Whenever I'm going to write more than a mid-length paragraph, I compose it in WORD, then paste it into my new post. Lost too much in the past!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

had to do honey do, so no written review tonight. however i give you a qucik glimpse L35, followed by STANLEY


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Hmmm... Guess that's one more item on my shopping list for the weekend. I figured my first HID would be a POB, but this is about the same price and I won't have to plan on replacing the battery right off.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

It doesn't look too large in size. Big shadow from the electrode wire. 

I'm eager to see more.


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

How heavy is this light? SLA + pistol grip combo isn't the best for longer runtimes IMHO. But, the price/output combo certainly is impressive.


----------



## Richie086

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mr Ted Bear said:


> had to do honey do, so no written review tonight. however i give you a qucik glimpse L35, followed by STANLEY


 

Hi Jeff,

What color temp would you say that is? It appears 7000k to me. Great photos and a killer price for an HID.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

What section in Walmart can they be found? UPC number?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

The Stanley is just a bit larger than N30/L35. The unit weighs in at 4lbs 8.7 oz according to the post office scale. 
In the photo, I have the pistol "upside down" to fit the tripod platform so normally the shadow would be at the 12 o'clock position and nearly as noticeable. I'll have all kinds of pics, just can't do it from my iPhone

Unit was found in the automotive section but beware, it was stocked behind other lights and I naearl missed it


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Heading down there now! Thanks!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Richie086 said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> What color temp would you say that is? It appears 7000k to me. Great photos and a killer price for an HID.


 
Funny you should ask. I called the distributor twice yesterday, VERY nice people (wait for my review). They could not tell me the temp, but I it is 8,000K:naughty: ( I voided the warranty :green


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I am tied up with kids basketball this morning, so no review till after lunch, but in the meantime.... a quiz.

How many wires does a ballast have?
a) 4
b) 6
c) 8
d) 10


----------



## Lips

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mr Ted Bear said:


> I am tied up with kids basketball this morning, so no review till after lunch, but in the meantime.... a quiz.
> 
> How many wires does a ballast have?
> a) 4
> b) 6
> c) 8
> d) 10




I'd say normally a

bet this one has b



dang, been to walmart three days in a row, now 4 :sick2:




.


----------



## Richie086

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mr Ted Bear said:


> Funny you should ask. I called the distributor twice yesterday, VERY nice people (wait for my review). They could not tell me the temp, but I it is 8,000K:naughty: ( I voided the warranty :green


 

Wow, that baby is really giving up some lumens if 8k is correct. If you or BVH (if he finds one) can determine if the bulb is of the modular type, you have the potential to modify it into something even better. I'm going to keep an eye on this thread. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Thanks for the heads up!

I'll look for those the next time I'm at Walmart.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Picked up their only two. Tools out and ready to go to work.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Part 1 Intro and Overview

So based on the reports from cpf member rala, I decided to make a trip to Walmart after dropping off my kids at school (about 815am) I made my way to the automotive department, and started looking for the Stanley HID light, but only could find the Stanley1365 Halogen. There was a price tag on the shelf, but no light. Actually, the light was there, I just didn’t see it because it was behind the Halogens.






Being Friday, I had to head to the office to prepare payroll, so I did not have much time. I cut open the blister pack, squeezed the trigger, and the light flashed on for about 15 seconds and died , pretty much what I expected; batteries needed to be charged. Off to work I went. returned home just after 12 noon, and the charging indicator was green (maybe 3 ½ hours had passed). Time to PLAY !!! But before I continue, let’s look at some pics.


Here’s what the package looks like





Inside the package, this is what you get, AC Charger, DC PowerCord, and wrist strap. Oh, there’s an instructions sheet.






Size comparison






The top has 3 leds (gee, where have we seen this feature before?)






The reflector on the Stanley is 3 ¾ inches, ¼ larger than the N30/L35






The back has an AC charging connector, charge indicator and Hi/Low switch (italics) (much more on this feature too follow)





*Inside the package, this is what you get*. I couldn’t help myself. I felt compelled to void the warranty. Seems I have this responsibility, obligation….. Anyways, it has a 12 volt /3amp sealed lead battery. Take a close look, an 8,000k bulb, and note that the ballast has 10 wires (much more on this feature too follow). The construction is similar to cordless power tool, nicely done, IMHO.




To be contunued


----------



## Illum

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

two stage ballast?
:thinking:

Whats the TO-220 doing there behind the trigger? and whats under the handle? an accessory plug?
the SLA room looks big enough to stuff some IMR cells in


----------



## rala

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Went back to Walmart to pick one up but all 10 HID's were gone. I guess there's more flashaholics in my area than I thought.:thinking:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I snagged one this afternoon in the automotive section of my local WallyWorld. Haven't charged it up yet.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Illum said:


> two stage ballast?
> :thinking:
> 
> Whats the TO-220 doing there behind the trigger? and whats under the handle? an accessory plug?
> the SLA room looks big enough to stuff some IMR cells in


 
I called the deisgner/importer of the Stanley HID in Deerfield Beach, Florida 2 times on Friday. It's more like a 3 stage ballast (expalnation in part 2). At the base of the pistol grip is a "12volt DC charging port" per instruction book. The instruction book clearly states that the included DC power cord may be used to "operate the unit"... the instruction book has a section about recharging the light using the 12 volt charger, and in parenthesis (optional accessory). The second sentence of this section reads "plug the double tip of the supplied 12 volt charger".... Bottom line, the DC cord can operate, and/or recharge the battery.





With regards to the TO-220 (Semiconductor Controlled Rectifier) in the base of the handle, it's wired in series with the DC charging port, the third leg leading to the pc board in the end-cap of the unit. My guess is that the TO-220 is being used to regulate current? Sorry, graduted in Physics, not electircal engineering


----------



## Lips

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

.



That looks like a *H3* bulb which should be easily changed to *4300K* 





Linky to "hard to find" Amazon.com $79.99 shipped

Name code is HID0109


www.Amazon.com

search Stanley Spotlight


*Edit:* I edited link because it logged in as my personal account....


on *backorder* though... Got one on order :thumbsup:



.


----------



## Richie086

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Lips said:


> That looks like a *H3* bulb which should be easily changed to *4300K*


 

I can't tell what type of bulb it has from the photo, but I totally agree the bulb is easily replaceable and should be upgraded to a warmer color temp. 

I also like the external power feature circuitry the manufacturer designed into this spotlight. What a great purchase. All it's missing is Li-ion batteries :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

If you guys can wait till it gets dark (can't take beamshots in broad daylight) there will be an example of what this baby looks like with a 4300K bulb. Lips I'm holding you (and a few others) responsible :green:

Seriously, I'm still writing Part 2 - How It Works & Thinking Outside the Box. This light, with it's pistol trigger, is very unique. It ain't your ordinary HID light. It's different than any light that I have ever seen... and I thnk I seen them all. In fact, I felt it necessary to take video (in slow motion) to illustrate what this light does differently.


----------



## Richie086

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mr Ted Bear said:


> This light, with it's pistol trigger, is very unique. It ain't your ordinary HID light. It's different than any light that I have ever seen... and I thnk I seen them all. In fact, I felt it necessary to take video (in slow motion) to illustrate what this light does differently.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

What's a warranty??


----------



## Lips

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

.



West Coast ------> Middle of the Country and on... Aint fair I tell ya!



My Walmart will get new stuff two years from now (and it's a Super WalMart) Well, atleast I have a little hope and can check my city across the river for one... 



4300k bulb, hmm sounding better and better  Should be more lumens going out the front than the 8000K for sure... Crush that return wire cover !!!


Waiting for the sun to go down :tinfoil:


.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Mr TB, in looking at your shot of the back of the light, I wonder why the "full power" icon is not all white instead of dark? Seems backwards to me.


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I think I just found my first HID light. After dinner Im headed over to, walmart to see if they have them avail......this is going to be fun.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Hey NorCal, are you NorCalNick on another forum?


----------



## bogeymachine

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

DAMMIT!

(PO)Baby needs new shoes (as in batt) and here goes another $75 (taxes, yes?).

mine's charging now......come on (new) baby!

ps. POB will still get new shoes <size 7Ah, sigh>


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> Hey NorCal, are you NorCalNick on another forum?


No, NorCalNick is one of my good buddies though. He owns NorCalTruck in Livermore. What diesel forum do you post on? Im on the Dieselplace.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Just picked mine up a couple hours ago; it was hidden along with all the other Stanley lights in the automotive section for some reason. It's frickin' heavy, feels like it's filled with concrete. Pointing at a white wall, the hotspot is extremely tiny and too intense to look directly into oo:

Nightfall awaits..


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Dieselplace as "BVH". Figured you were posting there with your CPF handle.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I just tried minie out back. First impressions are that the color temp is pretty high - it seemed rather blue. It's really bright with a nice hot spot in the center. The only downsides I see so far - 

1) The center of gravity is a little high.

2) The hi/lo switch didn't seem to do anything.

Except for that I like it. I'm going to look for a warmer color temp bulb though.


----------



## Illum

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



PhotonWrangler said:


> I just tried minie out back. First impressions are that the color temp is pretty high - it seemed rather blue. It's really bright with a nice hot spot in the center. The only downsides I see so far -
> 
> 1) The center of gravity is a little high.
> 
> 2) *The hi/lo switch didn't seem to do anything.*
> 
> Except for that I like it. I'm going to look for a warmer color temp bulb though.



just as I suspected... 


is it possible to use alternative sources of power than SLAs?


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Just went and bought my first HID light...all I can say is WOW, this thing is definitely bright. They had 3 left. So got in the car cut open the package and plugged it into the cig lighter and fired it off in the parking lot......BRIGHT.

Drove out by the bay and fired it off towards the dumps.....could see the beam from the moisture in the air......lit up some stuff pretty far away.....

1. Hi/Lo switch seems to do nothing...switch seemed kind of loose as if it werent making contact with any of the points inside the switch. Manual says that it takes roughly 30 seconds to notice the change, got home and locked the trigger....moved the switch to Lo and watched the clock.....45 seconds...60 seconds...nadda......

2. Bulb is rotated kind of funny in the reflector, electrode is pointing at about 7.....should it be at 12 or 6???

gonna go take some beam shots now.......


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

The hii/low switch does do some thing... read part 2

Part 2 - How It Works & Thinking Outside the Box

Quoting myself, “this light ROCKS.”, “…It's more like a 3 stage ballast”, and “This light, with it's pistol trigger, is very unique.” , it is now time to offer an explanation for these comments .In post #24, I stated that the light “flashed on” the very first time I squeezed the trigger. I chose my words carefully when I made that statement. Un-like any other HID, when you squeeze the trigger, the light is “ON”; there is not the 1-2 second delay to ramp up to “useable light levels”. The lumens are there, instantly. As I cycled the light, I noticed, the light would come on instantly, and then throttle back after a couple seconds. So, for what ever reason, I associated these two distinct levels as the “high/low” , but the problem was, I had not touched the switch. Time to call the factory !

This is what the factory had to say. It was by design that the light starts up as fast as it does. The immediate start up is accomplished by overdriving the bulb by “30 or so” watts. A slow start-up was one of the stigma’s they wanted to do away with when they designed this light. (this “boost” is number two of three light levels/stages for the ballast)

Please view these two you tube videos taken in slow motion, The clips are 12 seconds long, but in real time, they are 3 seconds. The first clip is of a Polarion X1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhjCknVG5tQ. The second clip is that of the Stanley HID. What appears to be a slight drop after the initial burst is sensor lag in my video camera. Towards the end of the clip, you can see the distinct drop in output http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB0ZN5AVqao

In my discussion with the factory, we talked about the high/low switch, I noted that when _I _operated the switch, I could not see a difference in light levels. And the explanation… when switching from high to low, there is so much energy stored in the ballast, that it can take up to two minutes to dissipate so there wont be any noticeable drop. Time for more time lapse photography. .. Forget the camera, easier to breakout the light meter

I set the Stanley up at one end of the hallway, light meter 25-30 feet away. I waited 5 minutes for the Stanley to stabilize, and took the first measurement. Damn, something wrong with my light meter…. I could see the numbers dropping 7.05, 7.03, 7.00, 6.99 …. 6.3 BOING 7.05 7.03 7.00 ….6.3 repeat repeat repeat EACH CYCLE ABOUT 40-45 SECONDS. There is no way for the human eye to realize this drop Could it be that is some kind of pulse modulation to save energy?

Finally after two minutes, did the light dissipate the extra energy in the ballast. Down to 3.86…3.55, nearly the same percentage change as in high mode ., same slow modulation. High /Low would be the third stage/level for the ballast, but this slow modulation make it a multilevel balast

Now you know why this light ROCKS, is unique, has outside of the box thinking in it's design, and is not like any other HID that I have ever seen.
 
Part 3 - Exttra Credit (Stanley with a 4300k bulb) back in an hour


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Thanks for the info on the hi/low switch. I have a friend who sells HID kits and can get a new bulb (any type and kelvin temp) for $35 with a ceramic base. To my eyes the bulb seems pretty white, but for some reason the camera seems to pick it up as really blue..interesting. Is there a standard for taking beam shots as far as ISO, timer and aperture go?? I took these a little while ago...


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Those shots are great Norcal...looks like your settings are in good order. All that matters with beam shots is that the settings are consistent from shot to shot.

Don't worry about the difference between your eyes and the camera. 
1-Your eyes are permanently set to auto white balance and thus
2- your camera is pretty much always going to pick up tints that your eyes auto adjust to.


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Still, thank you. I believe these were all at 2.5sec, F2.8 and ISO 100. Wasnt too sure if there was a set standard for beam shots. Would shooting in RAW and using a gray card change the tint to more of a white color??


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

+1 for the start up delay, mine also starts up instantly, ramps up for a few seconds, then throttles back notably to a regulated state with a click. If I remember correctly, the charge LED is red until it cuts back, then turns green.

I can't believe how wide the spillbeam is, I'd say it's somewhere around 160 degrees; someone will eventually try a diffuser on one of these and it'll be like walking around with daylight in front of you..

I like how the three LEDs on top are specifically angled inward/towards one another so they form a coherent hotspot, plus the beam profile is oval in shape, but wider horizontally - perfect for a walk light. Stanley definitely did their homework.

The lanyard on mine is awfully small/short, if I use the lanyard hole in the handle, there's just barely enough room to get my hand through the loop.

Now I just need some low clouds so I can do my first cloud bounce! :twothumbs



NorCal2500HD said:


> Wasnt too sure if there was a set standard for beam shots. Would shooting in RAW and using a gray card change the tint to more of a white color??



No on the RAW and gray card; the file uncompressed file format will just make the file size many times larger without affecting how the resized image will look. And you don't need a gray card if you have an Auto Level feature in your image editing program (which will still not remove the blue of the light). Your only option to get the light in the image as you see it is to toy with the color balance manually until it looks "right".


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Awesome MrTB. I'm going to be near wally world on Monday to see if they have any.


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



NorCal2500HD said:


> Thanks for the info on the hi/low switch. I have a friend who sells HID kits and can get a new bulb (any type and kelvin temp) for $35 with a ceramic base. To my eyes the bulb seems pretty white, but for some reason the camera seems to pick it up as really blue..interesting. Is there a standard for taking beam shots as far as ISO, timer and aperture go?? I took these a little while ago...


Any idea on the range there?


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

No idea to be honest.....were gona bust out the measuring wheel tomorrow night and measure increments of 100 ft and see how far it goes.....


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



NorCal2500HD said:


> No idea to be honest.....were gona bust out the measuring wheel tomorrow night and measure increments of 100 ft and see how far it goes.....



Measuring wheel?! That's what Google Maps/Earth is for.


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



NorCal2500HD said:


> Would shooting in RAW and using a gray card change the tint to more of a white color??


 
Well, basically if you shoot with a gray card, and the card is illuminated by the beam of the HID, and then in post processing you select the gray card as being neutral, yes the beam will be more white, but the surrounding areas will be much more orange...whatever color it takes to cancel out that shade of blue, the rest of the pic will be.

That can be done with even a jpeg.


I really don't need this light, I have the 3152 with the warm bulb, but for some reason I really dig this thing.


----------



## rala

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

 Went to 3 different Walmarts and nada. None left. I shoulda just bought it when I first saw it. Damn economy has got me second guessing my impulse buying. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to enjoy everyone else's beam shots. On that note, more beam shots, more beam shots.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

For my beam shots, I found that F3.5 @ 5 seconds is fairly close to what my eye sees. I use a Canon Powershot S5IS.

Going to another wally World this morning to look for more.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Part 3 Extra Credit - Stanley with 4,300K Bulb Photos courtesy BVH




BVH said:


> Picked up their only two. Tools out and ready to go to work.





Lips said:


> 4300k bulb, hmm sounding better and better Should be more lumens going out the front than the 8000K for sure... Crush that return wire cover !!!
> Waiting for the sun to go down





Richie086 said:


> I can't tell what type of bulb it has from the photo, but I totally agree the bulb is easily replaceable and should be upgraded to a warmer color temp....


 
*MAKE IT SO !*

But first a quck review...
Wide angle L35 and STANLEY Lots and lots of upfront spill





and another, this time N30 and STANLEY (photo's from BVH)





Nice pics bvh... show us more Here is the N30 solo





STANLEY 8,000k 





and now the STANLEY with 4300K bulb





Stanley 4,300K and Stanley 8,000k





and in gif Stanley 4,300 and Stanley 8,000





Wow, that 4300K bulb makes a big difference. Still not convinced ?
Here's the N30 and Stanley 8,000 in gif


----------



## Richie086

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mr Ted Bear said:


> Part 3 Extra Credit - Stanley with 4,300K Bulb Photos courtesy BVH
> 
> Stanley 4,300K and Stanley 8,000k


 

Hi Jeff,

I shrunk your photo down to keep these large photos under control 

Wonderful photos! I love that 4300k. What type of bulb did it turn out to be and where'd you get the bulb? Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## shuter

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Mr Bear,

I enjoyed your sharing all the Stanley HID information so much that I bought one a few minutes ago. The 4300 K bulb is a striking improvement so I want to put one in mine.

Is this a direct bulb replacement or is there other work needed to make the comversion? 

Could you share with us exactly what bulb to buy and where to buy it?

Mine is on the charger now and I am waiting to light up the dark!


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Heheheh, cycled up to my local Walmart this morning, and whaddya know? They had two of these babies, and I befriended one, and took her out to the parking lot to play.

Impressions:

I guess I should have known from the pictures, but I didn't realize the tailstand bars on the back are good for a strap -- a shoulder-strap I brought (planning to attach the lanyard, and hook onto that) clipped right on, and it carries rather handily, over the back for riding, or at the side for walking. The LEDs and shoulder-strap combo would be _real_ nice for walking, especially with the instant-starting. This mode of carry also obsoletes the short lanyard.
Missing, in light of that, was a D-ring or something near the bezel, to allow horizontal carry with a strap -- it's possible I add that myself at some point.
MAN THIS THING IS BRIGHT!! (Yeah, it's my first HID, so of course I'd think that.) The sun was just coming up when I went in Walmart, but when I came back out 20 minutes later, I could see the light handily on the asphalt, and light up retroreflective signs 1/8 mile away (that's all I tried). My Mag61 was out of juice, and my Eveready85 was half-empty and is a flooder anyway, so no direct comparison, but I know awesome when I see it.
The lock on the trigger works as it ought -- it locks both on and off. It _is_ a little hard to thumb on while holding the trigger down, though...
My bulb is leaning to one side -- obvious in the beam across the room, as well as looking at the bulb. So I'll have to dig in and try to fix that alignment before tonight. (Tonight's our first real date!)
I believe there's a long standing debate over whether strobing a bright light in someone's eyes can temporarily incapacitate them in a fight. I'd bet trigger-strobing this at about 4 Hz will do it. (Yeah, I know how bad that is for the bulb. But _if_ it dies first, that'll just force me to get a lower-temp one. And I didn't think _any_ affordable HID would be able to do it _at all_, no matter how stressful, so it's so unspeakably cool I had to do it.)

Bottom line: I think this is one of the lights Neo would pack under his trenchcoat.


> *Tank:* Okay, so whaddya need? Besides a miracle...
> *Flashaholic-Neo:* Lights. *Lots* of lights.


----------



## rala

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Besides getting more light, I do like the extra spill you got from the 4300k. But was it's ability to throw altered any with the swap?


----------



## JetskiMark

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Mr Ted Bear, excellent work as always.

I made an animated gif from your first two shots comparing the L35 to the stock Stanley with the 8000K bulb.

I really don't need any more lights, (major understatement) yet I feel compelled to check my local Walmart for the Stanley.

If the flashaholics don't snap them all up, they might be marked down after sitting in the store for a few months.

I wonder if I could shoehorn in my 100W ballast and some LiPos?


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Lips said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast ------> Middle of the Country and on... Aint fair I tell ya!
> 
> 
> 
> My Walmart will get new stuff two years from now (and it's a Super WalMart) Well, atleast I have a little hope and can check my city across the river for one...
> 
> 
> 
> 4300k bulb, hmm sounding better and better  Should be more lumens going out the front than the 8000K for sure... Crush that return wire cover !!!
> 
> 
> Waiting for the sun to go down :tinfoil:
> 
> 
> .






PM sent


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Benson said:


> Any idea on the range there?



830ft



Benson said:


> Measuring wheel?! That's what Google Maps/Earth is for.



Thanks had no idea that Google Maps even had that feature.....


Now as far as crushing the electrode cover....any tips???


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

NO JOY in Santa Maria Walmart! Was hoping to pick up some more.


Mr Lips said...."That looks like a *H3* bulb which should be easily changed to *4300K* "

Well I just happen to have two of Lips H3 Mule, 80 Watt rated, 4300K bulbs in-stock for testing in some of his other goodies. How could I resist?? THANK YOU, LIPS!!

Lips bulb on the right, Stanley 8000K in the middle, Costco bulb on left.






I don't know if all H3's are shorter than other HID bulbs but you'll have a very difficult, if not impossible time trying to use (focus) one of the longer bulbs like the Costco bulb pictured. The glass envelope on Lips bulb measures 1 3/16" to the return wire exit and the center of the bulb chamber is precisely 11/16" in front of the metal flange.


It's fairly simple to change the bulb. I ended up shimming Lips bulb out about .075". I think the stock bulb could have used the same treatment. Originally, it had no hot spot to speak of when viewed from about 20 feet. (At 2 feet, it looks very defined and bright.) I used a 3/8" flat washer, drilled to 5/8" and then notched for the return wire. In hind-site, I'd just drill it to 11/16" and be done with it. I also had to grind off maybe .030" of the circumference of the washer. The original spring retainer works fine with some coaxing. Cut out their funky silicone filled, plastic tube bulb connectors and just use some butt connectors, covered with shrink tube for extra dielectric protection to connect your bulb. That's it. There's one hidden screw under the front black rubber bezel so pry the bezel off and remove the screw before you try to separate the halves.

EDIT: Leave it to me to find something negative in one of its positive features, the Turbo Boost instant start system. I would believe what Mr TB said the factory said..... that it's being hit with 60 Watts when the trigger is pulled. When the system cycles off after a few seconds, it's disappointing the amount of light that goes away!

The light is a bit heavy. A small Lipo would do wonders. Maybe remove the two tail-stand bars to pic up another ounce or two. But overall, it really is a terrific package for $78 incl tax.

Rala, I didn't do any longer range shots to nail down throw. But certainly the throw was increased due to the focusing I did. My guess is, they could all benefit by some focusing tweaks.

Another thought. Lips bulb is rated for 80 Watts. The light is probably hit with 60 Watts for 5 or so seconds. I wonder if a standard 35 Watt H3 will survive long-term? Maybe better to go for the so-called 55 Watt bulbs or one of Lips bulbs.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



NorCal2500HD said:


> 830ft
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks had no idea that Google Maps even had that feature.....
> 
> 
> Now as far as crushing the electrode cover....any tips???



Be careful! Gently squeeze with some needle nose a little bit at a time. It seems like a ceramic'ish material and crumbles easily. Be sure to clean the bulb with some Q-tips and alcohol to remove dirt and finger oil.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

So what's up with the Hi/Low Switch...I don't see a difference

And you won't see a difference with the naked eye. Only bu using a lux meter can it be confirmed that the hi/low switch works. The change is a good 20%; last night the difference was closer to 30% with near dead batteries. The change is very subtle, and occcurs over a 45-70 second time span. The human mind is constanly making adjustments, so the drop is not noticeable. You have to look real hard at the photo to see a difference


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

My run time tests:

4300K bulb......................8000K bulb

Hi - 24:05..........................25:13

Low 31:12.........................31:02

About a 23% increase.


----------



## shuter

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

While looking for H3 4300 bulbs, I found these. 5000K at $40.00 per pair with free shipping at "IntenseHID(DOT)com" They have no 4300K bulbs. Appreciate it if someone could link me to the best location to buy H3 4300 bulbs. 






SALE PRICE - $40/Pair + FREE SHIPPING (USA ONLY)
Made in Japan

*Please Select a Bulb Size*
- Please Select - H1 H3 H4/9003 H7 H9 H8 H10 H11 H13/9008 9004 9005 9006 9007 880 881

*Please Select a Color (K)*</B>
- Please Select - 3000K Golden Yellow - Extra $5 5000K Crystal White 6000K Crystal Blue 8000K Blue/Purple 10000K Deep Blue 15000K Ruby Purple - Extra $5
*Shipping Options
- Please Select - ----USA----- USPS Priority Mail - Free Shipping -----CANADA----- USPS Priority Mail - $20 USPS Express Mail - $25 -----INTERNATIONAL----- USPS Express Mail - $30*

​


----------



## foogoo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Has anyone in the Los Angeles area had any luck finding one? I should be home for leave from Iraq in a few days (should be home already actually, but that's a different story...) and I'd like to pick one up and carry/ship it back here. Ordering electronics from Amazon can be a huge PITA since they don't like shipping to APO so I want to try snagging one at Wally World!

Thanks!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



foogoo said:


> Has anyone in the Los Angeles area had any luck finding one?



I'm High Desert, just outside of LA. Mine was one of two hidden in the automotive section, near the RV supplies.

As a side note, right next to the Stanley lanterns was the multimeter section, and lo and behold, they had several Innova Equus 3320s right there on the shelf for $26-ish.


----------



## Sadsack

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I just picked one up in the automotive section of the Wally-World in Marysville Wa. There is still one more left on the shelf. The beam in mine doesn't seem to have hardly any blueish tint to it.:twothumbs.


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Just tore the light apart and removed the ceramic like coating over the wire and re aligned the bulb.....beam looks much better. The shadow from the coating from before is completely gone as well. lovecpf 2 more from last night....from where I am to tower is 1612' ......not bad...gonna go get more shots tonight.








[SIZE=-1][SIZE=+1][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

NoCal, did you try shimming it out to see if it makes a tighter hot spot?


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mr Ted Bear said:


> So what's up with the Hi/Low Switch...I don't see a difference
> 
> And you won't see a difference with the naked eye. Only bu using a lux meter can it be confirmed that the hi/low switch works. The change is a good 20%; last night the difference was closer to 30% with near dead batteries. The change is very subtle, and occcurs over a 45-70 second time span. The human mind is constanly making adjustments, so the drop is not noticeable. You have to look real hard at the photo to see a difference




Awesome work MrTB. The hi/lo feature on this light is almost like a living experiment that verifies but us lumen junkies have been saying for years with regards to the inverse square rule and how the brain perceives light output. This is even more evident when you toss in the element of output changing over time. It's practically imperceptible isn't it?


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> NoCal, did you try shimming it out to see if it makes a tighter hot spot?




yes...what BVH said.

The secondary benefit is that the wire shadow typically gets even smaller.


----------



## dilbert

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

No luck at two Walmarts by me. But they did have a spot on the shelf and a price tag up, so I'll check back again later. I've been wanting an HID to bring camping and to the beach, this one seems nice.


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> NoCal, did you try shimming it out to see if it makes a tighter hot spot?





Patriot36 said:


> yes...what BVH said.
> 
> The secondary benefit is that the wire shadow typically gets even smaller.



I had no idea that this was even possible. I guess I will go over to my buddies and see what he has avail......Probably end up machining some different thickness washers just to see how tight I can get the beam....


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

If you didn't see it in one of my posts, I ended up shimming about .075" out of the reflector using a "machined" 3/8 flat washer. You could play around with some shim stock to get it even finer. Chances are, if you turn it on with bulb unsecured but in the bore, then start to pull it out, you'll see a star/irregular shaped very tiny hot spot start to form. It won't be round. Keep pulling until is at its smallest. You also notice a very much more defined, round corona border.


----------



## jabe1

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Curious. How does this compare with a Sam's club POB?
I've been considering an HID and these are both promising for a first purchase.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Do you want a pistol grip or POB style of light? Do you want/need 25-30 minutes of run (Stanley) time or an hour (POB)? Do you need instant-on (Stanley) or can you live with 3-5 seconds until significant light is available (POB). 4+ pounds (Stanley) or 8+ pounds (POB). Do you need to run off an alternate 12 Volt source (while also charging your battery) for long run times (Stanley) These are some of the differences.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

"Low" power run times are posted above. About a 23% increase,


----------



## Richie086

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> "Low" power run times are posted above. About a 23% increase,


 

Hey BVH,

Thanks for the runtimes. The "low" power run time is exactly what I expected it to yield.


----------



## Lips

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

.



Nice shots! and thanks for all the info and work.




Those *H3* style bulbs do shim up nicely for adjustable manual focus 


I’m fresh out of H3 bulbs (ceramic based) but ebay should have tons of 4300k sellers. The stock bulb is inexpensive so I imagine a cheapo HID bulb should take the initial power just as well as the stock 8000K bulb…



Added a little work and contribution! Here’s a couple of the cheapest North American Ebay sellers H3 4300K ( I’ve never done business with…)

________
Seller = xhidoutlet or item # 180332857394 100% user rating 394 ratings
*$ 29.99* for two bulbs shipped

Or

Seller = iautoxsport or item # 290255718999 99.2 % user rating 807 ratings
*$ 28.98* for two bulbs shipped
___________







Mr Ted Bear said:


> The second sentence of this section reads "plug the double tip of the supplied 12 volt charger".... Bottom line, the DC cord can operate, and/or recharge the battery.



That’s really a nice feature that gives this inexpensive HID unlimited runtime from cigarette plug with vehicle or small Lith Ion Pack with Cig plug adapter. I bet a 14.4 volt pack would work fine for extended runtimes…


Walmart has a great little clear water proof case (easy open/close in the camping section for like $4. It’d make a nice Lipo / Lith Ion extended-runtime option for this light with cigarette adapter... ( if 14.4v nominal would work…) 

I soldered a cigarette plug and use this setup for extra runtime on HID and Incandescent...









Cheers!



.


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Since this light will hit 60 watts in the first 5 seconds. I wonder if you could bypass the 2nd setting that brings the watts down? It would be cool to keep it at 60 watts with a different bulb.


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I've yet to look but I figure it's easier asking those who know here...Are there any good 5600K/daylight bulbs out there?


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

That would be fun but you'd probably get 10 - 11 +- minutes on a charge. Not very usable.

I've not seen any 5600K bulbs listed anywhere. 5000K is a great color, though.

EDIT: 5600K bulbs listed here but I have to wonder if they really are.

www dot velocityfactor.com/Scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=5


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

just keep it pluged in to the cig charger in car!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Has anyone compared this light to the Power On Board HID? I already have one of those, and I was wondering if this thing has even more throw?


----------



## shuter

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Lips - Thanks for the HID bulb links. I just ordered a pair. :twothumbs


----------



## jabe1

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> Do you want a pistol grip or POB style of light? Do you want/need 25-30 minutes of run (Stanley) time or an hour (POB)? Do you need instant-on (Stanley) or can you live with 3-5 seconds until significant light is available (POB). 4+ pounds (Stanley) or 8+ pounds (POB). Do you need to run off an alternate 12 Volt source (while also charging your battery) for long run times (Stanley) These are some of the differences.



I'm looking for portability and throw in an inexpensive package. The POB sounds too heavy at 8lbs. What I'm wondering is how do the beams compare? and would I need (want) to change the bulb to a warmer tint on either.


----------



## shuter

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I just went for a walk around some dark fields to test my new Stanley HID. :twothumbs:twothumbs This thing really reaches out! I could make out the tree line a mile across the field and at a quarter mile things lit up pretty well. Highway signs aren't just visible but LIGHT UP like they have their own bulbs at a half mile!

The grip carry while walking with the light at your side is a bit uncomfortable after a while due to the weight being unbalanced. I thought the three LED's located on the top of the light seemed poorly located until I lit them up while walking. Surprisingly, they are located perfectly to light the way in the dark while grip carrying the light!

This light is lots of fun and stunningly bright. I'm going to keep one in my car.

I want to cover the window with something to keep the dust off. Any ideas?


----------



## russthetoolman

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I bought one today for $70 and it is a keeper for the price, I am surprised that I am OK with the higher color temp, I like it!!!!
And I have a streamlight HID!!!
The instant on is very impressive and useful
Russ


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I have the Amondotech 3152 which is the precursor of the POB, but with a 4300K bulb. My "POB" is noticeably brighter than the Stanley. If throw and overall brightness are your top criteria, then you may want to go with the POB as long as you're going to throw in a 4300K bulb. I can't really compare the actual POB with its 6000K bulb with the Stanley. IMHO, the POB is not a light to take on walks. It's very heavy and awkward as a "portable" light. It's a fantastic work light.


----------



## glockboy

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Anybody in Houston know which Walmart got Stanley H.I.D? I when to two walmart but did not find them.


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> NoCal, did you try shimming it out to see if it makes a tighter hot spot?



Tried shimming it with a washer that was .075 and the beam actually looked worse then before......any ideas????


----------



## Richie086

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



shuter said:


> I want to cover the window with something to keep the dust off. Any ideas?


 

Hey Shuter,

One of those elastic shower caps is perfect for that application. 

BTW...did anyone actually post the output power of the Stanley? What are they, 30w output? I'm going to purchase one today myself. I've been wanting an HID work light for the garage when I'm under the car changing the oil and stuff. Purchasing an HID work light is insanely expensive. For $78.00 out the door, I'll mod it with a diffuser and an external battery pack and have exactly what I need. Thanks.


----------



## shuter

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Richie086 - I'll try the shower cap for a window cover to keep out the dust. Thanks.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

NorCal, best way is to unclip the bulb, hold the reflector in your left hand and with your right hand, slowly move the bulb out of the bore while pointing at a wall about 20' away. Be sure to keep the bulb aligned in the X & Y axis as you plul it out or it's very difficult to focus. You have a couple minutes before it get too hot to hold.

Disregard the color temp difference. I stopped them down so it's easier to see the hot spot.

Original focus





Focused:


----------



## Richie086

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Got the last Stanley at my WM today. Great deal for $75.90 out the door including a 1 year factory warrany. The bulb seems very off-center, but that won't be an issue soon  

It only required about 2 mnutes on the charger for the "green" charge light to come on. Beam looks great with a tight hotspot. The color temp didn't bother me even when compared next to my POB w/4300k. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 1203

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Thank you for the awesome pictures of this new Stanley HID light BVH! I will be going to Wal-Mart today or tomorrow and if it is in stock then I will for sure be picking up my fourth HID light for my collection.:thumbsup: As soon as I get one I will post comparison beamshots of the Stanley, 6000K POB and Mega Illuminator.


----------



## mitchell300

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Has anyone seen sources for these Stanley HID's in Australia,

Definitely will be my next purchase if I can get one,


----------



## JetskiMark

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

My local Walmart does not even have a shelf tag for the halogen or HID version.

Oh well, I really didn't need one anyway.


----------



## JetskiMark

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



mitchell300 said:


> Has anyone seen sources for these Stanley HID's in Australia,
> 
> Definitely will be my next purchase if I can get one,



Does Amazon ship to Australia?


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

For this test, I hooked up the light to a 28 AH SLA from one of those emergency car starting units using the supplied car charger/operating cord. I wanted controlled values so I essentially took the lights battery out of the equation although electrically it is in the circuit.

On High power: This light is a TRUE 35 Watt light as advertised!

Output to the bulb

Initial starting Amps………………………………. 2.4
Turbo Boost start drop out Amps..……….. .9 (7 seconds to drop out)

Steady running after 3 minutes…………… .42 Amps @ 88.1 Volts AC = 37.00 Watts
While running steady after 3 minutes, I noticed a .05 Amp cycle up and down as Mr. TB has indicated in his description of how the ballast cycles.

Input power to the ballast 3.5 Amps @ 12.6 Volts DC = 44.1 Watts

Ballast is 84% efficient – not bad as compared to a lot of ballasts out there running at 75 to 80% efficiency.

Low Power

Steady running after 3 minutes…………… .37 Amps @ 88.1 Volts AC = 32.60 Watts

Time to cycle from High mode to Low mode after moving the switch – 52 seconds – based on Amp draw
Time to cycle from Low mode to High mode after moving the switch – 15 seconds – based on Amp draw

Of note – When I measured input power, I measured the Amps being contributed by the alternate power source as a separate test. In this test, the lights battery was contributing 2.5 Amps while the alternate source was contributing 1 Amp. The power source Amps rose over the 3 minutes I watched it. As the battery is depleted, the alternate source will provide the needed difference.

The SLA battery weighs 2 lbs, 1 oz. Almost half the weight of the light.


----------



## mitchell300

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



JetskiMark said:


> Does Amazon ship to Australia?




Just had a look and for this item they don't ship out of the US :thumbsdow

Well just will have to look at another way to get it.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Wow nice... For the price this is definetly better deal than many other famous brand HID lights out there.

Again, dedicated flashlights makers dissapoints me.

We wait for a hid light for months (for example the L35), the makers tell us that they are improving reflector, electronics, battery, etc. They release the light at $300+, and can only be bought at special sites / stores.

But then a company that specializes in tools, NOT in flashlights, releases a light that perform just as good or a little bit worse than the L35, at a super low price of $75. The L35 might have better runtime or design, but for the price you could get 4 of this stanley. Same case with the Dorcy 220lumens thrower and the tiablo A10.

This is not meant to offend Amondotech or any other hid light making company, but it really pisses me off when i see them charging us 2 or 3 times more for a product that doesn't perform much better.

If I made flashlights I would take this design and put a lithium battery into it, lower low mode, brighter led module, 4300k temp bulb, battery meter, and details such as centered bulb, durable lenses, waterprofnes and rate it at 3500 lumens. Then I'll price this at $150.


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



richardcpf said:


> Wow nice... For the price this is definetly better deal than many other famous brand HID lights out there.
> 
> Again, dedicated flashlights makers dissapoints me.
> 
> We wait for a hid light for months (for example the L35), the makers tell us that they are improving reflector, electronics, battery, etc. They release the light at $300+, and can only be bought at special sites / stores.


Comparing it to the N30, I don't think the price increase is unreasonable. Don't underestimate the cost difference between Li-ion and NiMH batteries, to start with.



> This is not meant to offend Amondotech or any other hid light making company, but it really pisses me off when i see them charging us 2 or 3 times more for a product that doesn't perform much better.


In comparison between the L35 and this, compare runtime, weight, and size -- the L35 is really a cut above the Stanley. If these things aren't worth the difference to you, by all means, don't buy it just because it's "better", but don't take it for granted and assume that these improvements in the L35 don't make it a lot more costly to build than the Stanley.

Also, it's worth remembering that most flashlight makers can't push the volume Stanley+Walmart will, so they have lower production runs -- this means higher costs, which means higher prices, which means they can't push that volume, which means...

Anyway, there are some people buying it at that price, so regardless of what it costs to build, it _is_ worth that price to those people. If it's not worth that much to you, don't buy it; they're not making you buy it, so why get mad?



> If I made flashlights I would take this design and put a lithium battery into it, lower low mode, brighter led module, 4300k temp bulb, battery meter, and details such as centered bulb, durable lenses, waterprofnes and rate it at 3500 lumens. Then I'll price this at $150.


I wouldn't bet on finding a Li-ion battery that cheap. Remember, retail typically doubles the price from the manufacturer, so you've got probably less than $30 for the battery upgrade, and you've got to add charging and protection circuits.


----------



## Richie086

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Judging by what I see inside my Stanley, I suspect just about all of them will have mis-aligned bulbs. I say this because from what I see, the retainer clip end that gets placed under the tab, the tab side is bent into position AFTER the bulb is seated and the two ends are clipped down. Not to big of a deal to adjust it, but it takes some trial and error to get things right.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Benson said:


> Also, it's worth remembering that most flashlight makers can't push the volume Stanley+Walmart will, so they have lower production runs -- this means higher costs, which means higher prices, which means they can't push that volume, which means...


 
Yeah this may be why but im not discussing price I'm discussing performance. I know that more pricey != brighter but the price difference of the stanley and L35 is just huge.

This thing throw and brights up same as good or better (judging by the beamshots) than the L35 for 1/4 the money, period. When it comes to spotlight it is all about brightness. IMO it doesn't matter if the thing is 1'' longer or weights 1 more pound, what matter is that it does the job and for the money it has a great value.

As for the price of lithium batteries + protection circuit... if they charge you $120 for a 12v 4ah lithium batt then the production cost is about $30 max. All these made in china electronic parts are really inexpensive. A friend of mine who works in HK told me that it only takes about ~$25 to produce a HID kit, but in the market these costs about $70 min.

What I want to say, this thing is a really nice deal. I'll be ordering at least 2 when they get back in stock. No WM here =/


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

If you can work with a 30 minute run time and self-discharge will not be an issue, then there would probably not be a good reason to spend the extra money for an L35.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I went on a brief walk around the neighborhood with the Stanley HID tonight; it turns out that the 4 lb weight isn't so bad for extended carry, though the topside LEDs really only work for walking with dark-adjusted eyes, not so much in areas where you're going in and out of streetlight. 

If you try to turn the light on/off several times within a handful of seconds, you'll get a brief nasty buzzing sound and the battery LED on the back will rapidly blink red. Best to stretch the on/off cycles apparently. Also, if you've run the light for a bit and then switch it off, flip the light over quickly and look at the bulb - its entire glass extrerior glows blue while the internal bits glow orange, very meancing looking!

I confirmed for certain that I can light objects at 1,000 feet (thx Google Earth) and probably a few hundred beyond that, it would be easier to get some definitive numbers except I live in a dense suburban area that instantly transitions to completely empty desert, so finding landmarks can be tricky. Atmospheric conditions don't seem to be working with me either, as it's been a bit windy; I see a lot of particulates flying through the beam for quite some distance. 

While lighting up a long stretch of road, a car approached going the same direction/from behind me, and almost came to a dead stop trying to figure out what was going on. Off with the HID and all that was left were the paltry car headlights that weakly lit a fraction of the distance. This thing just puts out a ridculous amount of light..

It's dead quiet in the desert at night, and midway through my walk, I could plainly hear a hawk flying over me, so I quickly pinned the beam on it, thinking I'd just light its underside as it flew away - it turns out that this is exactly what you should _not_ do; the hawk instantly started tumbling and flinging itself madly around trying to get out of the beam, so I just as quickly turned it off. So for future reference:  *Do not light birds in flight* 

I definitely look forward to more nighttime desert adventures with my HID, thx Stanley :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> NorCal, best way is to unclip the bulb, hold the reflector in your left hand and with your right hand, slowly move the bulb out of the bore while pointing at a wall about 20' away. Be sure to keep the bulb aligned in the X & Y axis as you plul it out or it's very difficult to focus. You have a couple minutes before it get too hot to hold.


After almost an hour I finally have this thing aligned. I found some rc truck transmission spacers that worked perfect. I used 4 of them. not sure of the thickness of them though. Broke the bulb clip, so I used some motocross grip wire to keep the bulb nice n snug....gonna go outside n see how much different it is.......

EDIT:
Just came inside and WOW, 1000000 times better.......Ill get some beam shots tomorrow night...........


----------



## gallonoffuel

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I just saw this thing last night at a local walmart near my hotel (nothing to do on a rainy day but go to walmart). They had 2 of them, behind a regular halogen spotlight of similar design. I was surprised how heavy these were, and it seems like the weight on top would be very awkward to hold. I might pick one up anyway, but I dont see me using it very often.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

The 2lb, 1 oz battery is at the top rear of the case, too bad. But there's not a lot of empty space in there.


----------



## Bullet Bob

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Well, after hitting two Walmarts and striking out on the first, I managed to find and grab the only two on the shelf at the second one. Currently have it on the charger so we'll see what she does tonight.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



> richardcpf said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then a company that specializes in tools, NOT in flashlights, releases a light that perform just as good or a little bit worse than the L35, at a super low price of $75. The L35 might have better runtime or design, but for the price you could get 4 of this stanley. Same case with the Dorcy 220lumens thrower and the tiablo A10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard, overall output and run-time are often the most hotly debated topics among enthusiasts. If you significantly increase one or the other, or perhaps even both at once it's considered to be a big deal. Auto manufacturers are constantly balancing performance vs. fuel mileage where a 10% difference can make or break the model's success or failure. This is the case with almost every other device used in the world, where power runs head to head with efficiency. It's my suggestion that you may be greatly devaluing one of these the two key performance indicators with regards to run-time. If we estimate both the Stanley and L35 to be about the same overall output then we must recognize the significance of 300% more run-time with the L35. Ammondotech could have just added a SLA battery that's 3 times the size but they didn't. The 3152 or early POB already existed and consumers wanted smaller, lighter HID's. Instead they chose to go for one of very first ever li-po designs which would provide incredible run-time, while lightening the package substantially from NiMH, never mind SLA's. The example of the Dorcy 220 vs. Tiablo is similar because the two lights are worlds apart yet you suggest that price is the only difference. The Tiablo uses a variety of high capacity li-ion and or primary cells vs. a fixed 700mAh NiMH. The Tiablo is constructed of 7075 aluminum vs. 6061. It's finish is typeIII vs. typeII anodizing. It's waterproof to 15' vs. who knows. Not to mention the other possible differences such as the quality of machining, heat sinking, circuitry, soldering connections and electrical contact points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richardcpf
> When it comes to spotlight it is all about brightness. IMO it doesn't matter if the thing is 1'' longer or weights 1 more pound, what matter is that it does the job and for the money it has a great value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many would disagree. This is the other age old debate where all the other qualities and characteristics beyond lumen output and run-time are weighed. Everyone has an opinion of what these other features are worth so even in areas where there might be measurable differences the value of those differences are considered subjective. Your idea of "getting the job done" might be chasing off mating cats in the backyard while another person's idea of "getting the job done" is finding their way out of a cold, dark, wet cave or perhaps rescuing passengers from a car that's hanging precariously near a cliff. If you took your point of view that size, weight and efficiency isn't important then applied it to other fields of technology we'd live in a pretty funny world of grandfather clocks and cars that still average 7 mph. It's an interesting test to look at Surefire, what with all these $20 lights available from China. If lumen output where the only important measure for the consumer then Surefire would be in big trouble. They survive and increase for the same reason why some people would rather have one McGizmo than 20 $20 Dorcy's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richardcpf
> If I made flashlights I would take this design and put a lithium battery into it, lower low mode, brighter led module, 4300k temp bulb, battery meter, and details such as centered bulb, durable lenses, waterprofnes and rate it at 3500 lumens. Then I'll price this at $150.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this backs my point that more or better features don't come for free or in your scenario, next to nothing. The L35 uses an fantastic lithium-polymer battery with all the proper circuitry and balancing unique to li-po chemistry, has and LED module, has a 4300K bulb, has battery meter, has a centered bulb, a durable lens, is water spray resistant, is 3200 lumens, (3500 isn't possible without overdriving) and look where it's priced. $319 is still a bargain in my opinion! You're simply not going to be able to take an $80 light and upgrade it to these specs for $70 more. Even if all those things could be changed for $120 the time and developmental costs haven't even been taken into account and they're a huge investment.
Click to expand...


----------



## davidt

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I finally have a HID . Couldn't pass one up for 70 bucks. Does anybody have any idea how many lumens this thing is outputting?


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I think you could be safe saying approximately 3000. Bulb Lumens, that is!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



StarHalo said:


> if you've run the light for a bit and then switch it off, flip the light over quickly and look at the bulb - its entire glass extrerior glows blue while the internal bits glow orange, very meancing looking!



And here's what it looks like:







I'd say that's good enough for a sigline..


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Nice, just made that one my background...... :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Very cool sig StarHalo! :twothumbs


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Starhalo, mind if I hotlink that photo on hidplanet.com/forums?


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



bshanahan14rulz said:


> Starhalo, mind if I hotlink that photo on hidplanet.com/forums?



Have at it, just be sure to throw a "StarHalo" and "CandlePowerForums.com" in there for credit


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Uhhh...I hate everything! Just as I think I'm all set with flashlights, this light has to pop up in the forums!!! I be crazy enough to head over to my local super walmart to see if they have it. Dangit!! Why do I read this place!

But, anyway...no one said anything about how the light charges the battery. Does it have a proper float charge? How long does it take? Does it overcharge the battery? I remember I got this one 1mil candle power Garrity spotlight that works really well for a 6V 55w halogen...but it charges forever and never stops. You can ever hear the battery boiling away after a few hours overcharge!


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

One of my charge times from "empty" was 4 hours, 25 minutes. Another was 4 hours 35 minutes. As sophisticated as the controller board looks and with 10 wires coming out of the ballast going to the board, I would venture a guess that the charging circuit is fairly intelligent. Beyond that..........


----------



## Youfoundnemo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

How water resistant/proof is this light, and how hard would it be to make it rain/puddle ready? Im really considering this light its just that I cant quite see it holding up on the farm without some sort of water resistance


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Honestly, I would not even attempt to make this light splash proof. It's a split case type of construction, a seam all the way around with switches and leds penetrating thru. If you drop this in a puddle, water will freely flow inside. Silicone won't do it.


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Um....guess what? I almost stupidly did go to walmart, and unfortunatly for me they DID have it. They actually had two of them. Look, I took it with my phone!






Pretty good for a cell phone shot. But anyway, yes I was forced into buying one. I even opened it up in the parking lot like NorCal. Sigh*, not another HId light. I didn't get to play with it much, It's on the charger now. I still can't believe I just bought this light after reading this Topic. I think it was the quickest flashlight buy ever! All I need now is that 4200K bulb!!!

PS. This bulb does glow Red after turned off! A LOT more than the POB! Gotta go to bed now...work in the morning!:sick2:


----------



## tn6110

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

The one I bought must have been manufactured recently. It didn't even take an hour for the green light to show when I charged it. All in all I have to say that I am rather pleased with this purchase. Of course there are better HID's on the market but for this price and quick trip to wallyworld this is great buy. This is real bright light too. I will probably go for another
bulb at some point. But to be honest, I am pretty pleased with it just like it came. So I won't be in a big hurry to change anything.


----------



## dilbert

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I went to another walmart today and they had every light in that photo, except the HID. Oh well... one more store to try on Friday.:candle:


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Is amazon the only online place to get them? It has been out of stock all this time.


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



StarHalo said:


> And here's what it looks like:
> I'd say that's good enough for a sigline..



Wow! I'd noticed the red, but not the blue (looking at it in daylight). That picture is just pure awesome.

BTW, has _anyone_ bothered with the "2M Series" 1365lm? I did briefly think about snagging one, but only from an evil desire to cram the HID's guts into the gray case...


----------



## ZardHex

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Well...my local WM doesnt have them and the stock associates tell me they have not heard of them...i imagine when they do put them on the shelves they will fly back off them quickly, ala "Lowes Task Force" style... Oh jeez, CPF is going to indirectly drive the price up on this bang-for-the-buck light:mecry:...still going to stick it out with my POB in the meantime :candle: 

Starhalo: Those shots of the [email protected] look really cool...reminds me of the POB's orange/blue as well

Enjoying all the detailed pix, Mr Ted Bear, Norcal and BVH...great job!


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Went to Malwart tonight and surprise! Nothing! Not even a tag for it. Looks like its just a test run?

On the plus side I got a really cool Sylvania Golden Dragon stainless "puck" styled light, but that's a story for another thread.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

According to the distributor, only enough inventory has been shipped for 2400-2500 stores; that leaves over 1000 stores that will not be stocking the lights in the immediate future.

As Walmart is a network of regional shipping centers, inventory could be sitting, or enroute. Another possibilty is that the stores have already received the product, but it is sittting in tbe "back" room, waiting for the department manager to find a place on the shelf to stock the new item.

I visited 8 Walmarts in/around San Fernando, and Santa Clarita Valley. Only 2 had the Stanley lights, and in each instance, the HID lights were stocked behind the 2M Series Halogen, Had I not been looking to buy the HID lights, no way would I have checked behind all the packages.

For now, best thing is to ASK. Here is the UPC code 8 97450 00206 3. Any Walmart associate with computer access can tell you if the have the light, or if the light is "on order" heading to the store.

*NOTE: Walmart computers add a "zero" at the beginning, and drop the "check digit" (last digit) So use 08 97450 00206 when calling. *

*NOTE 2: 2 of the stores that did not have the lights yesterday morning, now have the lights, my belief that inventory is just making it to the store is correct*


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Id be willing to ship if anyone wanted one that didnt have them in their area. I will go to the local walmart tomorrow and see how many are left. 

For those who got the light, try shimming the bulb, made a night and day difference. Takes a little time but well worth it in the long run.


----------



## 9x23

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



NorCal2500HD said:


> Id be willing to ship if anyone wanted one that didnt have them in their area. I will go to the local walmart tomorrow and see how many are left.
> 
> For those who got the light, try shimming the bulb, made a night and day difference. Takes a little time but well worth it in the long run.



NorCall2500HD,

That is certainly a nice gesture for those that can't find one locally.

In regards to the shim stock.....were you able to find a suitable shim stock without having to modify washers and such? I might take a stab at shimming mine since the before/after photos by BVH looks so compelling.

9x23


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



9x23 said:


> NorCall2500HD,
> In regards to the shim stock.....were you able to find a suitable shim stock without having to modify washers and such? I might take a stab at shimming mine since the before/after photos by BVH looks so compelling.



Yes....I was going through my rc parts and found 4 plates to an old transmission I had laying around. They actually work pretty good, they have the cutout of the electrode.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Just a little tidbit of info. I ran out a charge, then immediately opened the light and obtained a battery voltage of 11.9, which, according to charts I've seen online, indicate a 40% of charge remaining. Anything lower, and number of charging cycles (life of the battery) is greatly reduced. I was able to immediately run the light another minute +. The voltage it cut off at was 9.8 to 9.7. The battery immediately recovered to 11.65 Volts.

The front bezel is pretty darn hot after my 25 to 26 minute runs. I don't have an infra red thermo but I cannot touch the ballast for a 1/4 second or more due to this burning sensation I get

Any more measurements/data that anyone wants to know before I button up the light for good? (Well, we'll see if that's true)


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I might do it soon, but I'd like to know when the light turns green for fully charged! BTW, I just got two 4300k H3 bulbs off ebay for about 35 bucks. This way I can upgrade my POB AND Stanley! Yay!


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

For those who want to lose weight from the light, the black bezel weighs 4.0 oz and the two tail-stand bars and 4 associated screws weigh 2.15 oz. Not much else you can do and have it still look ok.


----------



## davidt

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> For those who want to lose weight from the light, the black bezel weighs 4.0 oz and the two tail-stand bars and 4 associated screws weigh 2.15 oz. Not much else you can do and have it still look ok.



I guess the only way to lose weight would be replacing the battery. I have no idea how to replace the battery while still retaining the charging and battery status indicator. 

Here is what I've been thinking. Hooking up a 11.1v li-po pack internally to the 12v jack and charging the pack via the ac charging port using a hobby charger. Yeah I know i would loose some features but the weight reduction and runtime increase would be worth it.

Edit: I'd probably have to disconnect the ac port from the internal electronics of the light to be able to charge the battery. I would loose all the features of the entire back panel.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

BVH, does this mean that the battery is protected in some way so it doesn't have its charging cycles reduced? Also, how easy is it to focus the bulb, and is the stock focus any good? 
How does throw compare with the POB?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



tn6110 said:


> The one I bought must have been manufactured recently. It didn't even take an hour for the green light to show when I charged it.



Mine went green almost immediately! Either it was very recently made or I gotr lucky and received one with a battery that has a lower self discharge rate.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Mjolnir, I am totaling guessing here (after Mr TB theorized this) that there may be such a circuit in the electronics package. Some, not all of my HIDs, do a fraction of a second of flickering when they go out. I've run the Stanleys out about 9 times (total for both lights) and have not seen one instance of flickering. But based on this afternoon's test on one light, as close as I can tell, the light went out at around 9.8 Volts under load. However, the Voltage was falling very, very fast and it could have reached 9 Volts as far as I know. Chances are, the minimum cutoff Voltage for the ballast is also 9 Volts. So bottom line, I don't know.

The work of focusing is easy. The difficult part is finding the right shim(s) to use. I am finally going to have an easy way to make shims with up to a 1 1/4" hole and a 1 1/2" OD in up to .020 metal. I bought the Tru Punch sets, both large and small. And I've laid in a supply of shim stock. No more drilling out washers etc.!

Unfortunately, I don't have a POB. I look at all my lights as reference lights. I don't actually use too many of them (except my N30's) for work tasks. I use them in shootouts and in demonstrations. That's what I enjoy. Now if someone wants to send me a POB, I can include it in my shoots. My AmondoTech 3152 (original POB with 4300K bulb) easily outshines and out throws the Stanley, N30 and L35. It's a different class of light.

The Stanleys are truly a great little package relative to their price. They put a lot of light downfield.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

So overall, would you say that the stanley is more floody than the 3152 (which I assume has the same reflector as the POB)?


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Quick note, The green light comes on when the battery is about 14.3 volts. The voltage continues to rise, however, until it hits about 14.7. At that point, it appears that the unit holds it there forever (in a sort of on-off cycle oscillating between 14.8 and 14.6ish) ...which isn't great for the battery long-term. Bottom line, I think you should disconnect it after the green LED has been lit. It's weird though, once I swear I remember it disconnecting the charge after it hit green. I'm going to let it sit there a minute on green and see if it stops the charge. I wish it did...but I don't think it does.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Mine just terminated (led turned green) at 14.40 and is climbing. Will report back.


----------



## fishx65

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Seems like lots of people wondering how this compares to the POB as far as brightness and throw. ME TOO!!!! Anyone have both?


----------



## bogeymachine

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



fishx65 said:


> Seems like lots of people wondering how this compares to the POB as far as brightness and throw. ME TOO!!!! Anyone have both?



I have both, It's like dating twins...

POB is heavier, bulb temp is warmer, runs longer and has better focus (stock)

Throw and brightness can't be compared:

Stanley needs to be focused
bulb temp difference makes brightness an "apple to orange" comparison

I'll have to get back to you when both have 4K temps etc.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

A slightly warmer and clearer night in the desert tonight, and I can just make out a pair of power line towers downfield. A quick measure with Google Earth confirms the farthest one is *2477 feet*, or *.47 miles* :huh:

It seems that the amount of light I'm getting on that particular tower is exactly the same regardless of whether or not the battery indicator is red or green. I ran the light down far enough tonight that it would buzz in protest every time it had to start the bulb, and the topside LEDs were completely in moon mode. Once the light is underway/regulated, the lux appears to always be the same..


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Mug, I left my two lights plugged into 120V after they had reached 14.4V and watched them climb to about 14.75. I then left for two hours. When I came back, one was at 14.75, the other at 13.55 - battery voltage. I unplugged them both for a minute, plugged them back in and got the same Voltages. The one that reads battery voltage jumped to 14.7 momentarily but settled right down to 13.55. Unplugging the charging pin on this one results in the same 13.55 battery voltage. Looks like one is completely turning off the charge and one is not. Difficult to really tell though. They could be at different points in a long-term cycle of on and off?


----------



## Bullet Bob

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I had mine out last night and the throw was excellent. no problem iluminating 350-400 feet was easy. Even though the beam wasn't perfectly focused it was pretty good on the one I had. The spill however was way better than the POB in comparison. I'l be ordering some 4300K bulbs and then we'll see how much differance that will make when I get them in and focused.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I'm not a bulb base and size expert but remember if you're ordering 4300K bulbs, be sure they are the short length bulbs. Otherwise, you'll not be able to achieve any type of usable focus due to the additional near 1/4" length and the gas chamber being 1/4" further into the reflector. Look at a pic I posted earlier for reference. all of the automotive kit bulbs I've seen are the longer type.


----------



## Bullet Bob

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> I'm not a bulb base and size expert but remember if you're ordering 4300K bulbs, be sure they are the short length bulbs. Otherwise, you'll not be able to achieve any type of usable focus due to the additional near 1/4" length and the gas chamber being 1/4" further into the reflector. Look at a pic I posted earlier for reference. all of the automotive kit bulbs I've seen are the longer type.


 Thanks for the heads up on the bulb length. Is there a source that you know that has the shorter bulbs? I am still looking but I wasn't aware that there were length differances in the H3 bulbs.


----------



## bogeymachine

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> I'm not a bulb base and size expert but remember if you're ordering 4300K bulbs, be sure they are the short length bulbs. Otherwise, you'll not be able to achieve any type of usable focus due to the additional near 1/4" length and the gas chamber being 1/4" further into the reflector. Look at a pic I posted earlier for reference. all of the automotive kit bulbs I've seen are the longer type.


 

+1 Thanks!


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I got mine from member Lips and those came from China. He doesn't have any more. I just don't buy enough bulbs to know if all H3's are the same length.


----------



## bhuber

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I just picked one up in Olathe, KS. There were 2 available. Can someone post or e-mail me how they are focusing these with shims? I guess I'm kind of dense on how it's done.


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

So if the light cuts out around 10V, and charges to no more than 14.8V, it sounds like a 4-cell LiFePO4 pack could serve with the same circuitry...


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

The battery compartment measures 4 1/8" x 2 13/16" x 1 7/8".

Focusing involves removing the clip that holds the bulb in the reflector and adding shims/washers into the reflector bore and then re-installing the bulb and clip. It's a bit of trial and error on how many shims to add. Mine took .075" which is a little more than 1/16"


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

BVH, about the battery cut off point...I don't know yet. Haven't played around with it enough yet to find out why once I thought it disconnected the charge...and other times not. Hopefully I/we/somebody can figure out whats really happening. And, I sure do hope those H3 bulbs I ordered fit! I'll be pretty upset when I have absolutely no use for them.:shakehead:sigh:


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

OK, I charged the Stanley last night. It's been sitting on the shelf while I was at work, so I just plugged it in to see what would happen. It charged for a few seconds, then the green light came on. I checked the battery voltage and it's back down at 13.38V. For some reason it turned off this time. If I unplug it, and plug it back in...it rises quickly to about 15v then shuts off and returns to ~13.38 (disconnected). The only thing I cannot explain is why doesn't it do this all the time? Last night it was oscillating back and forth between 14.6 and 14.8, and never "turned off". Weird...


----------



## ALiteZ

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Intended to post much sooner, but didn't realize the lengthy registration/validation.  Anyway, being a newb I'll surely show my ignorance, but...I HAD to join/post due to getting caught up in the frenzy. Much like (Monty Python style) Sir Robin was worked up after Tim the Enchanter's excited rambling, I too got worked up and had to head to the nearest WM to check things out first hand. Of course, while my wife thinks I'm full fledge 'aholic, I was able to turn away and leave the store HID-empty-handed. Sorry to disappoint, but when I saw how huge it was I just couldn't go through with it. Here comes my ignorance...I was expecting the 5w size. Maybe you won't be disappointed as there are chances for others. For the way-back poster in Houston ... 2 on the shelf in Pearland Hwy 35 just south of the belt. That was 03/18 @ 8pm. Don't worry. Only the flip-flop and pajama crowd at the time. (What does a flashaholic look like?) The bulb wire in one was at 6 o'clock and the other was at 7 o'clock and misaligned. I did have fun following along though. Maybe the next frenzy!

Anthony


----------



## ledaholic

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Well, no thanks to you guys I had to see for myself . I picked one up in Austin yesterday and am pleased :twothumbs. Mine seems to be focused fairly good as is. The bulb is installed with the wire in the upward direction so the shadow doesn't bother me much. Now the decision, I'm thinking about gutting one of my POBs and retrofitting the Stanley stuff in the POB. Larger batt, larger reflector, instant start, what else could I want?


----------



## bhuber

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Mine seems focused pretty good also. I'm leaving good enough alone, for now


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



ALiteZ said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but when I saw how huge it was I just couldn't go through with it. Here comes my ignorance...I was expecting the 5w size.



Keep in mind that while this weighs roughly four times more than a D cell Maglite, it's putting out *forty times* more light. More light in one hand than the entire front end of a passenger car *with high beams and fog lights on*..

I don't mind carrying it around once I turn it on


----------



## ledaholic

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

StarHalo-
Love that picture!


----------



## bhuber

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



StarHalo said:


> Keep in mind that while this weighs roughly four times more than a D cell Maglite, it's putting out *forty times* more light. More light in one hand than the entire front end of a passenger car *with high beams and fog lights on*..
> 
> I don't mind carrying it around once I turn it on



I was shining mine around my neighborhood last night, and all kinds of people's lights came on. I tried not to shine it at houses, but I guess I got a couple :O. It blew me away how much throw this thing has. It lit the side of a house up a block away. I went and bought some nylon strapping, and some buckles, and made a shoulder strap for it through the metal rings on the back. 

Pic's to follow


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Isn't a 2-D Mag about 35 Lumens or so? If so, then the Stanley is about 85 times as bright!


----------



## foogoo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I finally found one after searching around (BTW, the customer service desk at Wally World can check if other stores in the area have stock). It is a bit larger/heavier than I had expected but the ergonomic handle makes it manageable. It is also brighter than any other lights I've had!


----------



## bhuber

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Can anyone comment on the best way to maintain the battery? It says green means fully charged, Orange is partial, and red means low, needs recharged (or something to that effect). I sure can't tell if mine is Red or orange, at least for the time being. I've put it on the charger once, and as mentioned earlier, it goes red/orange on initial start up, then after it "settles" it goes green. This only happened for a short time. Now it stays red/orange (can't tell) constantly. Should I go to the point where the light will not fire? or will putting it on the charger cause the battery to degrade? My Jedi flashlight skills are weak 

Thanks in advance for any help. I'm so blown away by this light, though it doesn't take much


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

My recommendations are to leave the light on the charger for 30 - 60 minutes after going green to get a bit more charge into the battery. Then run it until it goes out. The cut-off Voltage is at about 40% DOD (depth of discharge) which, according to charts i've seen on SLA's, is fine.


----------



## bhuber

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> My recommendations are to leave the light on the charger for 30 - 60 minutes after going green to get a bit more charge into the battery. Then run it until it goes out. The cut-off Voltage is at about 40% DOD (depth of discharge) which, according to charts i've seen on SLA's, is fine.



Thanks!!


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Hey guys, I made some cheap, low-quality shots of the POB and Stanley to try and show the color difference between the two. The replacement bulbs I ordered had to be refused (got them today) because I found that I could have ordered two different types (H7 and H3). They should come back next week!

Anyway, try not to mind the messy clothes and everything...I just did this for fun and my roomate still had some stuff on the floor.







Here is just both lights shooting towards the camera. I don't remember the camera settings, but this one was just taken without any +/- settings.







Same picture as above but with -2.







This is both lights shooting at a wall only a few feet away. POB is on the left. POB has 6000K bulb, stanley has 8000K. You can clearly see the difference!






Another shot from above! 






Here's another from slightly above at an angle. You can see why the Stanley has more flood. The lens in the stanley reflects part of the beam at the camera, while the POB only is shining light directly from the bulb.






Ok last one, this one was just to show the relative color difference again. It's sort of hard to see since the rug is brown...but you can clearly see how the stanley is much "bluer" than the 6000k bulb in POB.

Yup, sorry for the bad shots, they were really just for fun. I just thought I'd put them up here for the people that had questions about the POB vs the stanley. If there was room out side and didn't have parking lot lights everywhere I would shoot some outside. Not too much to do while at school!


----------



## fishx65

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Thanks for the shots Mug! Think I'm gonna pass on Stan for now.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Nice shoots.

It is no problem finding you camera info, it is recorded in the EXIF information for each picture. 
For the first picture it says: 1/25 second, f/2.8, iso 50, to get at this info I uses FxIF with the Firefox browser, I could also download the picture and use "Advanced properties" in windows.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Any chance of outside beamshots?


----------



## drtrcr400

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

So I just picked up one of these and it's my first HID. This thing is amazing! I do have a couple of questions about modding it though. Will crushing the ceramic off the return wire greatly reduce bulb life? Or is the difference negligable? I will also be focusing the bulb as well. In the future I would like to upgrade to another bulb but it seems the short h3's are hard to come by. I would also like to know what wattage of bulb to go for.
One last question. Is there a way that this ballast could be modified to continue to run in the startup/boost mode? As someone mentioned earlier it is a little disappointing the amount of light lost once it kicks down.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Crushing the return wire ceramic cover will not affect bulb life at all. Any 35 Watt rated bulb will work fine. The little bit of extra time spent at our estimated 60 Watt turbo start mode will not shorten bulb life enough to even think about. Technically, yes it will, but you'll probably have purchased another dozen or so HID lights before the Stanley will wear out a bulb. If you're an electronic engineer, I would image you could modify (replace parts?) the ballast to accomplish a 60 Watt continuous output. However, I would guess that the rest of the parts inside (or many of them) would not stand up to the 60 Watt power level and you'd have some serious heat issues to deal with. I guess in other words, technically yes it could be done but it probably would not last for long. You're really looking at buying a higher power light designed for the higher power.


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Walmart in Brea, CA has one left. They had two earlier in the day...


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mjolnir said:


> Any chance of outside beamshots?


Check out the first couple of pages....plenty of them there....


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I just bought this Stanley HID spotlight a few days ago, and I am amazed by it! It equals the 6000K POB in throw, but appears to light up distant objects even better because it has a much wider hotspot and corona. I love the turbo start in which it easily out throws the Mega Illuminator for a couple seconds before dropping to its intended output. I was in awe of it tonight when I took it out to the fields across the street and lit up all of the distant trees. It has a throw of around 1000 yards and an incredible laser like beam that makes trees 500 yards away appear as they do in daylight. Its hotspot is perfectly round and extremely intense.

I really love my Stanley, and like it just as much as the Mega Illuminator. It is quite a novelty to have an HID pistol grip as pistol grips are my favorite by far.

Here is a picture of the Stanley:







Here it is next to the other lights I will be comparing it to:






Here it is next to the well known Black&Decker V2 Million Power Series from Home Depot. The Stanley out throws the Black&Decker by such an enormous amount that it is in a totally different class.







Here is the top of the Stanley with the LED light on:







Here is the back of the light:







A reflector shot of the Stanley:






Reflector shot of the N30:






Reflector shot of the POB:






Reflector shot of the Mega Illuminator:







Reflector shot of the Black&Decker V2 million:







Beamshots:

Here is the Black&Decker shining at the top of a tree 30 yards away:






Here is the N30:






Here is the POB:






The Mega Illuminator:







And finally, the Stanley!









And here is the Stanley sending its laser like beam around 300 yards across one of the fields and lighting up the top of a distant tree:


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

The only beamshot I can see is the one of the stanley.:thinking:


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Nice size comparison and beam pictures Bluebeam!


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Patriot36 said:


> Nice size comparison and beam pictures Bluebeam!


 
Thank you very much Patriot36! I will be taking some more soon, and will try to get beamshots of it shining at objects at different distances. It is quite a novelty to have an HID pistol grip as pistol grips are by far my favorite style.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Can you take a pic of the Stanley in turbo mode please? It should look like a mini maxabeam


----------



## Greg G

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I went to two Houston area Wal Marts today to buy one of the Stanleys....no joy.

I'll keep trying.


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



richardcpf said:


> Can you take a pic of the Stanley in turbo mode please? It should look like a mini maxabeam


 
Sure!:thumbsup:






It really does remind me of the MaxaBeam on turbo! To my knowledge there is no spotlight on the market at any price except for a short arc xenon spotlight (which would of course out throw the Stanley on turbo) that could match the Stanley's throw on turbo. In the few seconds of turbo mode it was able to BRIGHTLY illuminate trees I estimated to be around 1000 yards away.


----------



## Photonsubstrate

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I found one of these at the local Walmart and it looks very nice in the basement. Tonight I'll be checking it out for real.
The lead-acid battery weighs in at 2 pounds. 8 18650's (two 4 cell 14.8v series sets in parallel) would be about half the weight and nearly twice the run time! I wonder how the lamp would do at 14.8v (work or smoke) and how well 4 18650's charge in series?


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

So I got mine and turned it on- red light on the back. Ok understandable. Charged it till it turned green, and waited a bit longer (this was maybe a half hour of charging). Used it for 30 seconds and it went red. So then I realized ok it needs to charge for 8 hours or so to get the full charge.

I came back after the recommended charging period, and when I unplugged it, the bulb started strobing once every half second or so. Keep in mind this was with the light off. I fired it up for a minute or so, and the light on the back turned red again. I wondered what I was going to do, because having this bright strobe going all night wasn't an option. I switched the "dimmer" switch on and it stopped the strobing, but caused the red led to dimly flash very quickly.

What's wrong with my light? I must say I really didn't _need_ this light, but I saw it on the shelf and figured what the hell. Now I'm pretty much considering taking it back.


----------



## TheQase

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I am a bit concerned with a slightly "brown" tint near the top of the light spill. Upon looking at the bulb, it appears that there is some sort of "beaded" liquid forming within the bulb.

Is this normal?


----------



## Photonsubstrate

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Are you saying the HID bulb was flashing when you unplugged the charger from the spotlight? If the led was flashing when you unplugged the charger it may be a defective battery or other component or just a bad connection inside.
You could try using the cig. lighter cable and see if it operates normally.

Either way it sounds like a defect worth exchanging the product over.




Stillphoto said:


> So I got mine and turned it on- red light on the back. Ok understandable. Charged it till it turned green, and waited a bit longer (this was maybe a half hour of charging). Used it for 30 seconds and it went red. So then I realized ok it needs to charge for 8 hours or so to get the full charge.
> 
> I came back after the recommended charging period, and when I unplugged it, the bulb started strobing once every half second or so. Keep in mind this was with the light off. I fired it up for a minute or so, and the light on the back turned red again. I wondered what I was going to do, because having this bright strobe going all night wasn't an option. I switched the "dimmer" switch on and it stopped the strobing, but caused the red led to dimly flash very quickly.
> 
> What's wrong with my light? I must say I really didn't _need_ this light, but I saw it on the shelf and figured what the hell. Now I'm pretty much considering taking it back.


----------



## Photonsubstrate

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



TheQase said:


> I am a bit concerned with a slightly "brown" tint near the top of the light spill. Upon looking at the bulb, it appears that there is some sort of "beaded" liquid forming within the bulb.
> 
> Is this normal?


 
The first thing I did with mine was to carefully crush the ceramic tube that surrounds the wire to the lamp. It made a little shadow so away with it. I used the tiny corner of a bench vise. I then slightly bent the lamp well of the reflector to center up the light pattern. I'll get a good look tonight.
The inside of the xenon arc/hid bulbs have always looked a little knarly. Generally when they do fail they either won't ignite (turn on) or they go pop while working.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



TheQase said:


> I am a bit concerned with a slightly "brown" tint near the top of the light spill. Upon looking at the bulb, it appears that there is some sort of "beaded" liquid forming within the bulb.
> 
> Is this normal?



Those are the metal "salts" within the arc tube that create the light-making reaction. They coalesce at room temperature, which to the eye appears to be a brown residue stuck in one particular place inside the tube - when you first turn your light on, it projects this spot as a brown region in the beam profile, but this goes away after the bulb is warmed up and the reaction evens out. It's a totally normal part/function of the HID bulb.



Stillphoto said:


> What's wrong with my light? I must say I really didn't _need_ this light, but I saw it on the shelf and figured what the hell. Now I'm pretty much considering taking it back.



You should only charge until the indicator light is green, then run down the light completely and start the cycle again.

There's no way of knowing what exactly your overcharging has done (the rapidly blinking red light is a bad sign), but you might still be able to salvage it if you can get the bulb started normally; just run the light until it dies completely and then try charging again. If you can't get the bulb to start at all, I'd take it back to the store for an exchange and try again.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Multiple, repetitive testing on 3 lights has shown that charging well beyond the "led turning green" has no near-term negative results as described by stillphoto. The charger does completely turn off usually within about an hour after the led goes green. I've left my two lights on the chargers for 24 hour periods multiple times with none of the effects stillphoto describes.


----------



## rala

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



StarHalo said:


> If you can't get the bulb to start at all, I'd take it back to the store for an exchange and try again.


 
+1. I agree with taking it back for an exchange. I think this light is well worth giving it another shot. Maybe that other light you said the Brea store has is still there.


----------



## Greg G

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

K, found one at the Tomball Wal Mart. 

There's one more left for anyone in the northern area of Houston wanting one.


----------



## Photonsubstrate

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I find that the led goes red pretty much immediately when I turn on the light. Even plugged into the cigarette lighter its red. If I start the car so the voltage is up around 14 volts the light turns green after a few seconds. I think the led remaining charge indicator is just not very accurate.
I also see the brown region at around 12'o clock in the beam even after 4 minutes of on-time. Maybe the lamp is being driven at a very low power level. This is one very very bright and inexpensive little light. Very impressive. I want to make it lose one pound and gain runtime with some lithium rechargables.


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

BVH, so the charge does stop after about an hour? I found that it always seems to stop if I charge it to green first, unplug it and wait a while,then plug it back in. I haven't seen it stop on its own from a normal charge cycle yet. It just seemed to stay at 14.6 or so volts.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

One of mine did stop on its own. I left for a couple of hours and came back to find it at battery voltage while still plugged in. The other one, as you say, remained at battery voltage after having been unplugged and plugged right back in.

The led's on both my lights turns from green to red after a couple of minutes running. This seems to be normal.

The bulb is getting over 36 Watts. It is definitely not under-driven.


----------



## Photonsubstrate

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Anybody want to run theirs at 15 volts to see if the ballast survives? : )
I'd love to run this on a 14.8v 4400mah lithium battery.


----------



## MikeF

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I just picked one up at the Super-Walmart on Dayton and Hampden in Denver. There was one left on the shelf.


----------



## Showolf

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I must acquire one... VERY IMPRESSIVE! :twothumbs


----------



## poorfatkid

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Thanks guys now I spent money that I shouldn't have.

I bought one last night at my local WM but didn't get a chance to try it out. I charged when I got home and turned it on a couple of times but now its dead. I will be heading back to WM tonight or tomorrow to exchange for the other one they had on the shelf.

That makes 2 of us with trouble. Anyone else?


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Nope, Mine works great! I'm just waiting for my 4300K bulbs! I might focus the new bulb as well. I'm thinking about maybe replacing those LEDs on top too. I think they have them wired in series. This way they'll last about 8 days on a fully charged battery...ha! I took pictures of all the electronics on the inside. I almost got the ballast open too! I took off the metal cover only to find injection molded silicon kind of stuff. Made me sad. I wanted to see why it needed so many wires...or if it had some kind of smartness in it.


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Thought I'd update that the light seems to have normalized again. I haven't attempted charging it, but there's no strobe effect going on. I've run it a few times and yeah, the red light is on, but I think we've established that it isn't the best gauge of battery life at this point.

I've got to admit, mine doesn't seem to be 8000k, but then again that's my eyes fooling me. 

All this said, the only reason I'm still going to take this guy back is because I'm not 100% sure it will be ok in the long run, I've tried to warm up to the form factor, but it just isn't happening for me, and I already have the 3152. Plus I could really use the money elsewhere at this point. I barely get to use the 3152, so having 2 hids sitting around doesn't make much sense.

Hell of a thrower otherwise.


----------



## gchand

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Well, I am visiting family in Maine, and checked out the WallMart in Brunswick, ME. They had one Stanley HID which I purchased.

Returning home, I plugged in the AC charger, expecting a long charge time, given the shipping time situation. To my surprise, the status LED turned solid green after only 30 minutes. With the light on, the LED remains green. Perhaps I got a good one! 

Tonight, I checked out the light's performance on the same "range" that tested my N30 last September. To my eyes, the Stanley HID has a wider beam then my N30. That might be a function of the bulb placement. 

Overall, I am quite pleased with the Stanley HID! 


George


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Stillphoto said:


> having 2 hids sitting around doesn't make much sense.



One for each hand :rock:


----------



## Lips

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

.



Took a road trip to *Paris TX *to pick up a Motorcycle trailer and found 7 lights at one of the local Walmarts... 


Nice power on this thing*!* Really nice if it would hold start-up power... Bulb temp is pretty good stock and doesn't look *8000K* but more like *6000K*... I think a shoulder strap would be better than the wrist strap for this light... Great Light for *$69 *bucks! 
Gotta slap a new bulb in anyway 




I ran my light down till it would go no more... Hooked it to a *Lithium Ion* pack at 14.4 v (16.65 v fully charged) using the cigarette plug... 

I ran mine for 5 minutes in this configuration and it worked fine... No difference in output when hooked to Lithium Ion pack or running under its own power. I believe it was even taking a charge from the Lith Ion pack too when light not activated... (good idea if Pack has protection circuit for over-discharge) Thinking maybe if you installed a Li Po pack inside you wouldn't loose any features that don't work that well now (i.e. battery meter). Existing charging plug may could be used for LiPo also...




Must be a cut-off circuit because when I first hooked it up to the external pack the trigger was still in the *locked-on* position and it did not light. Cycled switch and it worked as usual...


----------



## ledaholic

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I opened mine up last night to play with the focus. First I broke the ceramic return wire insulator to get rid of the shadow. I played with the bulb position and finally decided it was ok where it was. While it was open I checked the battery charge cut-off, mine does not turn off when it goes green. The LED goes green around 13.8v, then the battery v goes up to over 14v and stays. I think a Li-Po may be in order.
Hey Lips, hows things in Monroe? I used to live there when I was a kid about 45 years ago.


----------



## Photonsubstrate

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mugrunty said:


> Nope, Mine works great! I'm just waiting for my 4300K bulbs! I might focus the new bulb as well. I'm thinking about maybe replacing those LEDs on top too. I think they have them wired in series. This way they'll last about 8 days on a fully charged battery...ha! I took pictures of all the electronics on the inside. I almost got the ballast open too! I took off the metal cover only to find injection molded silicon kind of stuff. Made me sad. I wanted to see why it needed so many wires...or if it had some kind of smartness in it.


 
Yep, its got a silicone potting compound in the ballast. The striking voltage required to get it started is in the thousands so the potting compound can prevent internal arcing.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Many of these 35 Watt ballasts are labeled at 23KV. Good to know they'll handle a 4-cell Li-Po pack at 16.6x Volts.


----------



## Greg G

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

So what do you guys think would be the best batteries to use for building a pack for one of these? Would batteries that have tabs be better for this application? Would protected batteries be necessary?


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

You'd definitely need to do something about the charging circuitry if you were going to use Li-ion/poly technology. The thing never really stops or is at a precise voltage to use for li-ion. You might be able to get away with using some sort of nickel-based back. Like maybe a 12V (10 cell) Ni-cd/Ni-MH pack. Since it stops at about 14.8ish volts, it'd probably fully charge the pack. AND, Nickel based batteries can tolerate an overcharge (to a degree) while Li-ion cannot. The more I talk of this, the more I feel like sticking in a NiMH pack! It'd weigh a little less and run a little longer. The only problem would be that it cuts off the discharge sort of low according to BVH. 9 volts??? Of course, this whole thing would be *IF* you were trying to keep all the original charging circuitry!


----------



## Greg G

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I didn't think the existing charger would work, so I was planning on using something like a Triton 2.


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Sounds great! That one seems a little better than my hobby charger. Mine is a RC-power BC6. Does the same thing except at only 0-5A charge rate, and 0-1A discharge rate. The Triton 2 seems to have trickle charge as well. The good thing is that the plug on the bottom of the handle connects straight to the battery (through an SCR or something, I have the chip number on photo). You could use the connector that the light came with and hook that into the Triton 2 or similar charger. I'm not sure how the 12V "AC" connector works with the battery. There's a diode and a transistor circuit in there for something. I took pictures of the whole board in case I felt like tracing it out and making a schematic. I wonder if the LED/battery electronics are in the ballast. Why else would all 10 wires go up the that board?


----------



## dilbert

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I finally found one, well I found two and bought one. There was no shelf sticker and they were behind the xenon spotlights. I opened it in the car to play with it, I plugged it into the 12v socket in the car, but it was daytime 

I can't wait to get home and get it charged up. Hopefully by then that pesky sun (or whatever is behind all those clouds) will go down.


----------



## droeun

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Picked one of these up a few days ago. When the stock battery dies can it be removed & just use the light with the 12v vehicle charger? I wouldn't mind losing the weight & using it only in my truck.


----------



## poorfatkid

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Well I bought another Stan HID off eBay tonight. I hope that this one last longer than 5 seconds like the last one from WM.

Like Droeun asked can this just be run from my truck batteries?


----------



## Lips

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

.




*Amazon sent me a shipping notice today so they must have them in stock now...*







Mugrunty said:


> You'd definitely need to do something about the charging circuitry if you were going to use Li-ion/poly technology.



A dumb charger that is for 14.4v could be used with existing charging plug & charging LiPo battery with built-in protection circuit... A cheap LCD volt display meter could be used for accurate battery meter with LiPo setup... Who knows what problems would jump up with doing this though

An external LiPo pack with Cigarette Plug would work fine for extending runtimes... I believe you could run the light and/or charge the internal battery with an external pack as Mr. Ted Bear mentioned earlier about the cigarette plug...








ledaholic said:


> Hey Lips, hows things in Monroe? I used to live there when I was a kid about 45 years ago.



A little before my time  
Definitely grown & changed since then and West M too. 





.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Lips said:


> A dumb charger that is for 14.4v could be used with existing charging plug & charging LiPo battery with built-in protection circuit...
> 
> An external LiPo pack with Cigarette Plug would work fine for extending runtimes... I believe you could run the light and/or charge the internal battery with an external pack as Mr. Ted Bear mentioned earlier about the cigarette plug...




A dumb charger of 14.4V would be fine for a 3S lipo with built-in protection circuit but wouldn't suffice for a 4S lipo since it would require a voltage of 16.8V or higher in order to charge effectively. A 3S lipo on the other hand would probably fall below the ballast's low voltage cut-off before the pack's capacity was fully utilized. It seems that the best li-po option would probably be a 4S pack but then to charge it with a proper 4S hobby charger with built in cell balancing, IF ballast's peak voltage could be determined for certain. 


*BVH*, I think that when Lips added the 16.8V li-po pack he was just using it as a 12 volt lighter socket but the light was still operating under the power of its 12V SLA. I'm just making the distintion because it doesn't necessarily prove that the ballast can handle 16.8V....correct? Perhaps you're just saying that any 23KV rated ballast can handle 16.8V but I honestly don't know if that's the case either way. 

Your guy's thoughts......


----------



## Lips

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Patriot36 said:


> A dumb charger of 14.4V would be fine for a 3S lipo with built-in protection circuit but wouldn't suffice for a 4S lipo since it would require a voltage of 16.8V or higher in order to charge effectively. A 3S lipo on the other hand would probably fall below the ballast's low voltage cut-off before the pack's capacity was fully utilized. It seems that the best li-po option would probably be a 4S pack but then to charge it with a proper 4S hobby charger with built in cell balancing, IF ballast's peak voltage could be determined for certain.




The chargers I mentioned will go to 16.8 v ...These are similar chargers like the Polarion and Xeray use, also the Mule - Superlight - Yellow Jacket - BlackWidow Lights... all 4s Lith Ion batteries... Then you could use a Battery Pack with Protection Circuit that balances the pack itself without have to use a Triton or similar charger... I believe BVH has a cheap pack that self ballances with a ciruit that uses energy in the pack to self-ballace... 









Patriot36 said:


> *BVH*, I think that when Lips added the 16.8V li-po pack he was just using it as a 12 volt lighter socket but the light was still operating under the power of its 12V SLA. I'm just making the distintion because it doesn't necessarily prove that the ballast can handle 16.8V....correct? Perhaps you're just saying that any 23KV rated ballast can handle 16.8V but I honestly don't know if that's the case either way.






Mr. Ted Bears post # 28 mentions


Mr Ted Bear said:


> The instruction book clearly states that the included DC power cord may be used to "operate the unit"... the instruction book has a section about recharging the light using the 12 volt charger, and in parenthesis (optional accessory). The second sentence of this section reads "plug the double tip of the supplied 12 volt charger".... Bottom line, the DC cord can operate, and/or recharge the battery.





I ran my light down till it would cut-off in around 1 second. Pluged it to the Li Ion pack without turning light on for a minute or so... The light would then run for say 30 seconds. This is why I believe the internal battery was taking a charge off the 14.4v/16.80v Lith Ion battery. 

While hooked up to the Li Ion battery the light would run as long as it was hooked to Li Ion battery...


When using a external power using cigarett plug the light will take a charge and/or operate on exteral power... 


Not 100% sure but it seems that way


.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Lips said:


> While hooked up to the Li Ion battery the light would run as long as it was hooked to Li Ion battery...
> 
> 
> When using a external power using cigarett plug the light will take a charge and/or operate on exteral power...
> 
> 
> Not 100% sure but it seems that way
> 
> 
> .





Well that's great news! It sound like it was indeed running straight off of your lipo pack then. Woohoo. 

My thought is that I might completely remove the SLA batteries, due to weight and run it purely as a hand held vehicle spotlight light for when I'm up camping or hunting.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Patriot36 said:


> Well that's great news! It sound like it was indeed running straight off of your lipo pack then. Woohoo.
> 
> My thought is that I might completely remove the SLA batteries, due to weight and run it purely as a hand held vehicle spotlight light for when I'm up camping or hunting.



That sounds like a great idea-I've been thinking about buying a hand held HID that would be vehicle powered.The ones I've seen on E-Bay have been over $300.Let us know if you go ahead with this project.


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



> A 3S lipo on the other hand would probably fall below the ballast's low voltage cut-off before the pack's capacity was fully utilized.



I thought it was determined that this light cuts out around 9V. I haven't gotten the chance to run the light that low yet, but didn't someone say that?

Btw, ANDREAS FERRARI, is that Biff from Back to the future on your avatar?!??:twothumbs


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

My testing with a DMM showed it cut out somewhere between 9.8 and 9.0. My meter sampling rate is not very high so changes cannot be viewed that quickly. This and the fact that Voltage was very rapidly falling - 3 or 4 tenths of a per second made it difficult to pin point it exactly.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> My testing with a DMM showed it cut out somewhere between 9.8 and 9.0. My meter sampling rate is not very high so changes cannot be viewed that quickly. This and the fact that Voltage was very rapidly falling - 3 or 4 tenths of a per second made it difficult to pin point it exactly.


 

Oh ok. Well then it runs on less voltage that I thought. If that's the case you wouldn't really want to go under 9.6V under load with a 3S. This is then a case of the starting voltage being too low. The 3S lipo has a max voltage of 12.8V while the 12V SLA has a max voltage of about 14.4V. Looking at this the 4S lipo is really the best way to go for anyone thinking about a switchover or accessory pack as Lips has done.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



NorCal2500HD said:


> Id be willing to ship if anyone wanted one that didnt have them in their area. I will go to the local walmart tomorrow and see how many are left.
> 
> For those who got the light, try shimming the bulb, made a night and day difference. Takes a little time but well worth it in the long run.




PM sent


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Yes it is-a CPF member called me Biff in another thread.He's a mean mean man.LOL


----------



## Sean

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I picked one of these up at the local Wal-Mart and it's pretty impressive! Nice light for the money. Make sure you look in the camping/automotive dept. They were not by the flashlights. The HID's were "hid" behind the other Stanley spotlights.


----------



## Photonsubstrate

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

There is a fast recovery rectifier used in series with the cig lighter plug. This protects against reverse polarity damage. It also has a .4 volt drop instead of the typical .7 volt drop of other diodes/rectifiers. It is wired so the two diodes in the pack are parallel.
I plan on putting two 18650+tab four cell packs in parallel. I will use a separate pcb for both packs. A four cell pack protection pcb. I will also use a steering diode (a rectifier in series with the lithium pack) so that if I use a cig lighter cord it does not feed to the lithiums. The standard rectifier I will use will also give a .7 volt or so drop so that the ballast won't get quite so much voltage when the pack is fully charged. I might even put two in a series for 1.4v drop. I am not interested in finding out the hard way that this ballast doesn't do well with 16+volts! I will forego the built in charger and connect the rear charging connector direct to the lithium pack and use a lithium charger for it. I can post a diagram and radio shack parts list if anyone wants.
This will take more than one pound of weight out of this light! And in addition it will go from a 3 amp hour batt. to a 5.2 amp hour. About $100 for the parts including the lith-ion charger.


----------



## Photonsubstrate

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> That sounds like a great idea-I've been thinking about buying a hand held HID that would be vehicle powered.The ones I've seen on E-Bay have been over $300.Let us know if you go ahead with this project.


 
I've been inside this light and to make it straight vehicle powered only involves removing the ( TWO POUND ) SLA battery and using electrical tape - or preferrably heat shrink - on the two wires that went to the battery. That's it. Much lighter in weight too! Its super light with the battery out.


----------



## poorfatkid

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Photonsubstrate said:


> There is a fast recovery rectifier used in series with the cig lighter plug. This protects against reverse polarity damage. It also has a .4 volt drop instead of the typical .7 volt drop of other diodes/rectifiers. It is wired so the two diodes in the pack are parallel.
> I plan on putting two 18650+tab four cell packs in parallel. I will use a separate pcb for both packs. A four cell pack protection pcb. I will also use a steering diode (a rectifier in series with the lithium pack) so that if I use a cig lighter cord it does not feed to the lithiums. The standard rectifier I will use will also give a .7 volt or so drop so that the ballast won't get quite so much voltage when the pack is fully charged. I might even put two in a series for 1.4v drop. I am not interested in finding out the hard way that this ballast doesn't do well with 16+volts! I will forego the built in charger and connect the rear charging connector direct to the lithium pack and use a lithium charger for it. I can post a diagram and radio shack parts list if anyone wants.
> This will take more than one pound of weight out of this light! And in addition it will go from a 3 amp hour batt. to a 5.2 amp hour. About $100 for the parts including the lith-ion charger.



Please post a diagram and RS parts list when you get a chance. If possible please use small words an lots of pics because I'm slow:shrug:


----------



## poorfatkid

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Photonsubstrate said:


> I've been inside this light and to make it straight vehicle powered only involves removing the ( TWO POUND ) SLA battery and using electrical tape - or preferrably heat shrink - on the two wires that went to the battery. That's it. Much lighter in weight too! Its super light with the battery out.



Thanks for the info. It would make a great light to just leave in the truck.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

What is the part number at Stanley's ,,i cant find it 
Is the charger 110volt only or does it work with 220volt to ?
Does it fit into a big flat rate envelope ,,,i think they are 12`` x 9,5 ``
What is the shipping weight without the charger ?


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> What is the part number at Stanley's ,,i cant find it
> Is the charger 110volt only or does it work with 220volt to ?
> Does it fit into a big flat rate envelope ,,,i think they are 12`` x 9,5 ``
> What is the shipping weight without the charger ?



HID0109
110volt only
Most likely not
~4 lbs.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

What is stanleys stock number for this Hid flashlight ?? 
I am trying to find it ,but with no luck :shrug:


----------



## mesa232323

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

went to WM and decided to go to the automotive section to look for tools I may not have. The small stanley caught my eye because it actually had lumen ratings for Incans. Looked at the next one (2 million). Then looked at the next one (Did I just see HID:huh. I thought it was a joke until it actually spelled out "High Intensity Discharge". Looked at the price and got pissed off because it was cheap enough to buy. I purchased it and was so excited that I was tearing it appart on the way to my truck. I was not expect much from a $70 Stanley. Then I turned it on:wow:. I just purchased a 8watt far projection Led 300lumen from Sunlite which I thought was extremely bright for $157 and now none of my lights are bright anymore! My high power incans look like candle light to me now and my bright LED lights look like they are using 5mm LEDs.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



mesa232323 said:


> went to WM and decided to go to the automotive section to look for tools I may not have. The small stanley caught my eye because it actually had lumen ratings for Incans. Looked at the next one (2 million). Then looked at the next one (Did I just see HID:huh. I thought it was a joke until it actually spelled out "High Intensity Discharge". Looked at the price and got pissed off because it was cheap enough to buy. I purchased it and was so excited that I was tearing it appart on the way to my truck. I was not expect much from a $70 Stanley. Then I turned it on:wow:. I just purchased a 8watt far projection Led 300lumen from Sunlite which I thought was extremely bright for $157 and now none of my lights are bright anymore! My high power incans look like candle light to me now and my bright LED lights look like they are using 5mm LEDs.


 
Could please tell me the stock number ??
Thanks


----------



## MikeF

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> Could please tell me the stock number ??
> Thanks


 
Stanley HID0109


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



MikeF said:


> Stanley HID0109


 
Thats the code for amazon

I need the Stanley number


----------



## dwminer

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> Thats the code for amazon
> 
> I need the Stanley number


 
Check post # 137. It might be of help.


----------



## poorfatkid

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> Thats the code for amazon
> 
> I need the Stanley number



The Model # on the light is HID0109,35W

The only thing I can see on the Instruction Manual is HID0109

Here is the number to the Customer Service in Deerfield Beach, FL. (877) 571-2391

Hope this helps


----------



## poorfatkid

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Here is post # 137 that dwminer mentioned.



Mr Ted Bear said:


> According to the distributor, only enough inventory has been shipped for 2400-2500 stores; that leaves over 1000 stores that will not be stocking the lights in the immediate future.
> 
> As Walmart is a network of regional shipping centers, inventory could be sitting, or enroute. Another possibilty is that the stores have already received the product, but it is sittting in tbe "back" room, waiting for the department manager to find a place on the shelf to stock the new item.
> 
> I visited 8 Walmarts in/around San Fernando, and Santa Clarita Valley. Only 2 had the Stanley lights, and in each instance, the HID lights were stocked behind the 2M Series Halogen, Had I not been looking to buy the HID lights, no way would I have checked behind all the packages.
> 
> For now, best thing is to ASK. Here is the UPC code 8 97450 00206 3. Any Walmart associate with computer access can tell you if the have the light, or if the light is "on order" heading to the store.
> 
> *NOTE: Walmart computers add a "zero" at the beginning, and drop the "check digit" (last digit) So use 08 97450 00206 when calling. *
> 
> *NOTE 2: 2 of the stores that did not have the lights yesterday morning, now have the lights, my belief that inventory is just making it to the store is correct*




I also see on the packaging there is a HID3000

Good luck


----------



## mesa232323

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

why is 4300k better than 6000k?


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



mesa232323 said:


> why is 4300k better than 6000k?


More lumens -- you lose total lumens going up or down from 4300K. If you don't care about output, then color's just a matter of preference, and 6000K doesn't bother me at all. But if I can grab some more lumens for 20 bucks, why not?


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Ha! I finally received my 4300K bulbs today! I ripped open (well not literally) the Stanley and replaced the bulb. I had to solder the wires because there are no connectors to the bulb. They simply soldered them, and placed those plastic covers over them. 

Everything works great, and I have some crappy low quality pictures to show the difference. If you remember my post earlier showing the difference between the POB and Stanley...these are the same sort of picutres, but with the 4300K bulb.

Here you go!

















There! What do you think of that? 

The only thing I find weird (and someone let me know if their replacement acts the same way) is that the new 4300K starts up a lot slower than the 8000K bulb. Even with the "overdrive" feature it seems about as slow as the POB. Weird... AND the "overdrive" duration seems to last just as long no matter how long I have been running the light. For example, normally (with the 8000K bulb) if the bulb has been running for a while...and you shut off the light and restrike, the "overdrive" duration would be relativly short. For some reason now it seems to last the full 5 or so seconds, no matter the situation. Maybe I'm being to picky...I tend to be like that.

At least the good news is, the H3 bulb is a perfect fit...not too long. The focus seemed to have improved, I like the color, and it's pretty stinken bright! The photo might not show it, but I believe it is brighter than the POB's 6000K bulb. I still haven't tried this baby outside in pitch black woods or anything yet! Maybe this weekend I'll take them both over to my cousins to try em out.


----------



## MikeF

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> Thats the code for amazon
> 
> I need the Stanley number


 

HID0109 is the Stanley number, it came off of the Instruction Manual 
The same number is also referenced on several websites including Amazon for the same Stanley Spotlight.

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4SNYI_enUS311US311&q=Stanley+HID0109+


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Thanks to everybody trying to help with Stanley number lovecpf
but no matter what i try ,,nothing shows up at Stanley(but fine enough at Amazon )

The reason i desperately is searching is that i am from Denmark ,
and i have contacted the Danish/Scandinavian part of Stanley 
they dont know about the HID 3000 ,i did give them a link to the photo from page 5  but they ask for a number 

this is what i get from stanley US 
http://www.stanleyworks.com/search....ut=xml_no_dtd&client=stanleyworks&lr=&oe=utf8


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Where did you get the H3 bulb from?


----------



## drtrcr400

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Ya, i'd like to know your source for that bulb too!


----------



## mesa232323

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Mugrunty
Besides the 8000k and 4300k numbers, please explain the difference you saw with your eye? Was it an improvment from factory? Where can I order one?


----------



## groo01

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Groo here
Groo bad-bad,bad,bad.
Started reading this thread- ran down to the nearest Wally World
They had 2 { they have none now!!}.
Post money let down:sigh:.
Waiting for dark to play!!!:naughty:


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



> *Originally Posted by mesa232323:*
> Besides the 8000k and 4300k numbers, please explain the difference you saw with your eye? Was it an improvment from factory? Where can I order one?



I don't think I'm doing that quote thing right, I had to manually type the originally posted thing. But anyway, yes, the light looks brighter than it did with the 8000K. Theoretically, it should be almost 600 lumens brighter...going from an 8000K bulb to a 4300K bulb. The 8000K being 2500lm and the 4300K being 3100lm. I just got those numbers from a similar spot on ebay...not sure how accurate they are, but either way its going to be brighter. I also like the color better. I compared it with my 55W halogen spotlight and the 4300K blows it away. The color is slightly whiter than a halogen spotlight. The spot seemed to get more focused with this bulb, but that could be due to the way the new bulb is. 

I bought the bulbs from hidwholesale88 on ebay. The cost is about 35 dollars (including shipping) for TWO bulbs. I requested one H7 and one H3 so I could replace the POB if I felt like it. You can choose any bulb type or bulb temperature (color) you want.


----------



## sami_voodoo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Has anyone tried to buy it *outside* the US? Amazon doesn't want to ship to France. :sigh:


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



sami_voodoo said:


> Has anyone tried to buy it *outside* the US? Amazon doesn't want to ship to France. :sigh:



I am, in Denmark .i have contacted stanleys Denmark/Scandinavian
part of Stanley 
they dont know about the HID 3000 ,i did give them a link to the photo from page 5  but they ask for a number 


But the number i got from the members here dosnt even show up at Stanley US 
So i guess i/we have to wait and see 
There is a Stanley for Germany/Austria ,,Maybe they can get it 

there is a Amazon UK ,but nothing shows up there either :mecry:

I you have any success please let us know:thumbsup:


----------



## 9x23

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> I am, in Denmark .i have contacted stanleys Denmark/Scandinavian
> part of Stanley
> they dont know about the HID 3000 ,i did give them a link to the photo from page 5  but they ask for a number
> 
> 
> But the number i got from the members here dosnt even show up at Stanley US
> So i guess i/we have to wait and see
> There is a Stanley for Germany/Austria ,,Maybe they can get it
> 
> there is a Amazon UK ,but nothing shows up there either :mecry:
> 
> I you have any success please let us know:thumbsup:



For those of you outside of the US, you may want to contact Baccus Global LLC located in Florida, USA @ 877-571-2391 to see if there are distribution channels outside of the USA. On the packaging label in fine print it notes that Baccus Global LLC uses the STANLEY brand under license so it may be that Baccus designed the light, had it built in China, and markets it by using the Stanley name. However, warranty registration & service is through Baccus Global so I think Stanley's involvement is just the name. Just my guess though....

9x23


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> There is a Stanley for Germany/Austria ,,Maybe they can get it
> 
> there is a Amazon UK ,but nothing shows up there either :mecry:
> 
> I you have any success please let us know:thumbsup:



The fastest way to do it would be to have a CPFer buy/ship it for you; I'm sure more than a few of these guys have more than one copy they'd be willing to part with, just post that you're interested..


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



StarHalo said:


> The fastest way to do it would be to have a CPFer buy/ship it for you; I'm sure more than a few of these guys have more than one copy they'd be willing to part with, just post that you're interested..



I am interested :naughty: but depends on shipping weight 
If it can be send at a weight of 4 pounds (without charger ):twothumbs if not :sigh: its starting to get expensive 
Remember i properly have to pay custom + tax 
Custom =4,3% + tax (wat)25% then the custom (state) wants $25 to handle it 

So if the light cost $70
70X1,04,3=73
Sales Tax (the way Hillery Clinton would like it to be )25%
73X1,25=91,2625
custom want to get payd 
91,2625 +25=$ 116,2625

with a shipping cost of $14 

$134,51

Now here is the catch 
what ever the shipping ends up be ,it is put on top of what the light cost BEFORE THE CUSTOM 
That means the the Danish system want me to pay tax for the work a us citizen/post worker has done :thinking: Lenin would be proud 

As you can see it would be nice if i could get it in Europe 

But a member her is trying to find out something lovecpf
Can someone please tell me how long and thick and wide the thing is??


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> Can someone please tell me how long and thick and wide the thing is??



That's what she said.

And by rough measurement + rounding up it's 11"x10"x6".


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Im going to the post office today to grab a priority flat rate box to see if it will fit for ya......



Battery Question:
Would it be possible to run 2 3600mah 7.4v rc car batteries in series to run this light?


----------



## jasonck08

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Anyone figure out how to get a 55W ballast / bulb into one of these things.... ?


----------



## Turps

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

To help with the whole postage thing. If both partys agree. Maybe pull the batt out. As said already thats almost a kilo there. And SLA batts are easy to find.


----------



## sami_voodoo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Isthereanybodyoutthere

Good luck on your getting the Stanley HID. I had a few bucks spare to spend on a light and I decided to get myself a Nitecore EZ AA. It's still on pre-order at 4-sevens though. I know I know, it's not the same thing , but I needed an EDC more than this (frankly very interesting and powerful) portable HID unit. I'll wait a couple of months to build up funds and then go for it. in the meantime, it might even become available internationally .

Cheers!
Sami


----------



## Drivers100

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I took a few measurements last night.
Heres my findings.

Start-up= 7.9A
Input amps at 13v= 3.9A
Input amps at 15.5v= 2.9a
Low voltage Ballast shutdown= 10.2v
High voltage ballast shutdown= 15.5v

The ballast just shuts down at 15.5v (no smoke.) The LEDs are really bright at this voltage. Probably wouldn't last to long without a resistor change.
Any ideals on the best way to lower the voltage of a 4s lilo pack to say 15v?


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Drivers100 said:


> I took a few measurements last night.
> Heres my findings.
> 
> Start-up= 7.9A
> Input amps at 13v= 3.9A
> Input amps at 15.5v= 2.9a
> Low voltage Ballast shutdown= 10.2v
> High voltage ballast shutdown= 15.5v
> 
> The ballast just shuts down at 15.5v (no smoke.) The LEDs are really bright at this voltage. Probably wouldn't last to long without a resistor change.
> Any ideals on the best way to lower the voltage of a 4s lilo pack to say 15v?


I presume lilo meant lipo, as in polymer? I'd ditch the Li-Poly and go for LiFePO4 (A123 and similar), since 4 of them hot off the charger is 14.8V, working voltage is 12.8V, and they're _quite_ happy discharging down to 2.5V/cell (10V), and can go down to 2V/cell (8V). They seem like a perfect fit to that voltage range.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

 Five more are in stock at Amazon as of this posting. Move quickly..


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I just bought one from walmart (the second one I went to). It is very bright, even after the initial "burst" of brightness. Surprisingly, it is actually quite comfortable for me to hold. It isn't too heavy, and is easy to maneuver around and aim. The color temperature isn't too bad; it doesn't really make things appear unnatural. 
I couldn't really get a good throw approximation, since I live in a suburban area with a good deal of street lights. I am also next to a city, so a lot of light is bouncing off of the clouds. On top of that, there is a lot of moisture in the air tonight. However, it still managed to throw farther than any other light I have ever seen.:devil:


----------



## BadHobbit

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



sami_voodoo said:


> Has anyone tried to buy it *outside* the US? Amazon doesn't want to ship to France. :sigh:



Would love to have a couple shipped to Japan ... but is the AC adapter appropriate for Japan's 100v grid? If not, is there an easy work around?


----------



## starik

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Can I take the battery off and use the Stanley only with the DC cord?
I want to make it lighter for spotlightiing from a car.
Thanks,
Guy.


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



starik said:


> Can I take the battery off and use the Stanley only with the DC cord?
> I want to make it lighter for spotlightiing from a car.
> Thanks,
> Guy.



A couple people have asked this. The answer (as already posted): it seems likely, but nobody knows for sure because nobody's actually removed the battery yet.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



starik said:


> Can I take the battery off and use the Stanley only with the DC cord?
> I want to make it lighter for spotlightiing from a car.
> Thanks,
> Guy.


As soon as I get a hold of one of these-the first thing I'm going to do is to tear out that 2lb. battery and run it directly to my car's 12v outlet!!!


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Does anyone know of anything that would work as a diffuser for this light?


----------



## Lips

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Drivers100 said:


> I took a few measurements last night.
> Heres my findings.
> 
> Start-up= 7.9A
> Input amps at 13v= 3.9A
> Input amps at 15.5v= 2.9a
> Low voltage Ballast shutdown= 10.2v
> High voltage ballast shutdown= 15.5v
> 
> The ballast just shuts down at 15.5v (no smoke.) The LEDs are really bright at this voltage. Probably wouldn't last to long without a resistor change.
> Any ideals on the best way to lower the voltage of a 4s lilo pack to say 15v?




I've ran mine from Cigarette plug with 12 amp hour 4s fully charge LiPo with no problem :shrug:






starik said:


> Can I take the battery off and use the Stanley only with the DC cord?
> I want to make it lighter for spotlightiing from a car.
> Thanks,
> Guy.




I believe so...




Mjolnir said:


> Does anyone know of anything that would work as a diffuser for this light?




Glad Cling wrap works very nicely (LarryK idea)


Cheers



.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mjolnir said:


> Does anyone know of anything that would work as a diffuser for this light?



I'd be careful with what you use as diffusing material, the bezel and lens area in general gets very hot after a few minutes of use. You don't want to end up with melted/flaming cellophane..


----------



## StandardBattery

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



StarHalo said:


> And here's what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that's good enough for a sigline..


 
That is one BOSS Picture!! I am way impressed. 

*...AND I just plugged in the charger to my first HID. * 

The price, performance, and technology in this light pushed me over the edge. Just a simple stop at Wallmart to pick it up helped as well! I may not need a Spotlight, but it's going to be fun.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



StandardBattery said:


> That is one BOSS Picture!! I am way impressed.
> 
> *...AND I just plugged in the charger to my first HID. *



Glad you dig it, and now you can see it anytime you want when use your new HID for a few moments and then flip it over :thumbsup:


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I was thinking about adjusting the bulb to get a better beam pattern (it appears slightly angled). However, I would rather not take the whole light apart. Is there any way to get at the bulb without taking the whole light apart?
Also, how long should it take for the light on the back to turn green while charging from a pretty much fully depleted battery?


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

No, no way to get to the bulb with splitting the case. I don't remember full charge time. Look back in the first 3 pages to see if I or someone else posted it.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

A few more questions:
When I turn the light on (not warmed up first), it seems to change tints somewhat while it is building up to the "turbo" mode. It seems to flicker a slightly reddish tint, along with a few others. Is this normal?
Also, the far outside of my spill beam has a striated pattern, because the reflector has some sort of machine lines towards its outside. Do others have this on their lights as well?


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mjolnir said:


> When I turn the light on (not warmed up first), it seems to change tints somewhat while it is building up to the "turbo" mode. It seems to flicker a slightly reddish tint, along with a few others. Is this normal?



My light usually starts out green and then gradually fades into white (or 8000K white, anyway)

The reddish tint is the metal salts in the arc tube - if you've run the light for a bit you can see them inside the bulb as a burnt brown liquid-looking spot, which is projected/present when you first turn the light on, until the reaction "evens out". It's a normal part/function of the bulb.



Mjolnir said:


> Also, the far outside of my spill beam has a striated pattern, because the reflector has some sort of machine lines towards its outside. Do others have this on their lights as well?



Yes, the reflector is pretty good but not perfect.


----------



## Showolf

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

God bless STANLEY! :twothumbs

I am now a proud owner of this spotlight masterpiece, and have nothing but positive remarks to say about it... First I must say that I absolutely LOVE the bulb that came with it, and would never even think about replacing it! The color and brightness is just amazing... Second I have lit up objects that even my 18MCP THOR couldn't touch! This is easily the brightest, and best throwing spotlight I have ever owned without a doubt........ What an amazing effort from Stanley, and worth every penny!!!!

P.S. --> That bulb photo by StarHalo is gorgeous!!! Very nice work there.


----------



## KD5XB

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Ooh, ooh, ooh!!! I think I'm gonna have to have one...

Tried looking it up on walmart.com and came up empty, BTW.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



KD5XB said:


> Tried looking it up on walmart.com and came up empty, BTW.



It's only listed in one place: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U04MEY/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Does anyone have any tips for getting the rubber cover off of the case? I can't seem to get it off easily, and I don't really wan't to leave any visible damage on it.


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mjolnir said:


> Does anyone have any tips for getting the rubber cover off of the case? I can't seem to get it off easily, and I don't really wan't to leave any visible damage on it.



Use a flat head screw driver to pry it out of the rim. Or you can use a wooden Popsicle stick......


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I've found this spotlight for $50 + shipping, it is sold at ebay but I will give it a try.


----------



## JetskiMark

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Nice snag for $58.50 shipped.

My local Walmart still does not have them.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Wallmart in Cookeville, TN had two, in a separate stack from the halogens. Picked up 1 for sis.


----------



## RobertM

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I apologize if it has already been mentioned in this thread and I missed it, but, do these Stanley HID spotlights appear to be weatherproof (use in rain)?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

No they are not waterproof at all. They may have a small degree of water resistance so they might be ok in a few minutes of very light rain, but I would not expose one to any more than that.


----------



## poorfatkid

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

:twothumbsI bought my 2nd Stanley from this seller and am very happy.:twothumbs

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-HID-SPOTLIGHT-HID-3000_W0QQitemZ260390099488QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item260390099488&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A3|39%3A1|240%3A1318

I gave $61.30 with shipping.

At the time that I bought mine the seller stated that he didn't have any more of these to list but he must have found some.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Ha-HA I was actually bidding on that light in the link you provided.

I lost by $1.00 !!!


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Finally getting around to see what could possibly be interesting about a Stanley HID. Snagged the last one on Amazon. Thanks for all the wonderful posts.


----------



## Bullet Bob

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



LuxLuthor said:


> Finally getting around to see what could possibly be interesting about a Stanley HID. Snagged the last one on Amazon. Thanks for all the wonderful posts.


 Glad you came in on this. Maybe you could come up with nice custom lighter weight better runtime battery pack for this. If so I am in for 2.


----------



## Lone Eagle

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I am also glad that you are in on this. Just recently picked up one and would be interested in your research results.


----------



## PsychoBunny

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Well, I got a chance to test my new 35W Stanley out in the farms. I had my Titanium L35, POB and Ammondotech Mega Whatever 35W HID.

We (me and 3 non-flashaholic guys) had already measured out out targets for 300, 500, 1000 yards and 1 mile. We chose non reflective targets like trees and barns. Our 1 mile target was a old red barn.

Of course, the AmmodoMegaMonster whatever it's called put a nice big and bright spot on the 1 mile target which lit up the whole barn plus the field (as expected). 
What I did NOT expect was the Stanley!! When I shined it on our barn after the AM, we when "holy [email protected]" in unison!!

It put a slightly smaller spot on the target, and still lit up the field in the foreground. The intensity of the spot was only a little dimmer than the AM.

The Titanium $300.00 L35 was the most disappointing, it could barley illuminate the mile target at all, and all the guys said they would'nt pay even $50.00 for it.

Needless to say, the Stanley 35W HID was the winner in terms of it's size, power and convenience of use. I know I sold at least one guy, and my friend who already has one did not join us this time.

So, the short version is, if you are on the fence about the Titanium L35, forget it, save your money.
The Stanley is a class act, and holds it's own up to the AM. 

Buy it, NO, buy two!!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

PsychoBunny-how well did the POB perform against the Stanley HID-I need a point of reference.


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

He sent me a Pm I also bought my new AE Xenide from him he said he couldnt belive how great the Stanley was.


----------



## PsychoBunny

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> PsychoBunny-how well did the POB perform against the Stanley HID-I need a point of reverence.


 
I have a 4200k bulb in my POB, so it actually looks a bit brighter than
the stock 6000k, but we could not tell much difference in terms of the
spot we saw on our 1 mile target. On green trees at 1000 feet, the light
from the Stanley looks more natural, I guess because of the tint.

So the POB is a tad on the yellow side (why that should be with this
bulb, I do not know) and the Stanley "looks" brighter on green trees and
on the barn which was brick red. 
The POB did not out-throw the Stanley, they where very much the same
except for the tint (I hope that makes sense!!!).

The thing that REALLY blew me away was the comparatively lame performance we saw from the L35! I was very surprised. Even at the
1000 feet target, the Stanley kicked it's butt. It was just BRIGHTER!

Folks may say I have a defective L35 or something, I dont know, they all
had full charge. I am only telling what we saw, so dont shoot the messenger


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



PsychoBunny said:


> I have a 4200k bulb in my POB, so it actually looks a bit brighter than
> the stock 6000k, but we could not tell much difference in terms of the
> spot we saw on our 1 mile target. On green trees at 1000 feet, the light
> from the Stanley looks more natural, I guess because of the tint.
> 
> So the POB is a tad on the yellow side (why that should be with this
> bulb, I do not know) and the Stanley "looks" brighter on green trees and
> on the barn which was brick red.
> The POB did not out-throw the Stanley, they where very much the same
> except for the tint (I hope that makes sense!!!).
> 
> The thing that REALLY blew me away was the comparatively lame performance we saw from the L35! I was very surprised. Even at the
> 1000 feet target, the Stanley kicked it's butt. It was just BRIGHTER!
> 
> Folks may say I have a defective L35 or something, I dont know, they all
> had full charge. I am only telling what we saw, so dont shoot the messenger



The whiter color bulbs are nice but I think the cooler tints might actually be better to see at long distances. Btw Bunny the AE25W throws far tonight I was able to ID huge electrical poles 900 Yards away in complete darkness I couldn't get further then that I was out of room. What Ive noticed about the AE is that after a few minutes of use it seems to get brighter then after the initial warm up.I no this light is still on the first charge though. However I must say that the AE 25W is like no light Ive ever had. I can walk around with it and it dosen't look super bright but when you aim it at something it seems to get brighter the further out the target is and it becomes amazingly bright.Its weird nothing like LED lights Im use to. Im very happy with it Thanks.

I cant belive the L35 which is 300+ Dollars dosen't outperform the Stanley.Im sure the battery run time is better on the L35 but I cant see spending the extra money over the Stanley.Now we both no the AE isnt the brightest but we both no the build quality and runtime of the AE is King.Im actually kind of dissapointed that the L35's performance wasnt on Par with the Stanley. It looks as though I may have to buy a Stanley I almost took the Plunge Saturday and had it in my hands.But I just knew I should wait for my AE Xenide to show today!!!!!


----------



## swing

*Stanley bulb shimming question*

First time posting here:

how the hell do you get the bulb shimmed for the best output?

you cant touch it can [email protected]$%#

seems like a tedious thing to disassemble, shim, reassemble, turn on, wait, remember if it looks better of worse that the last three dissasemblies


whats the trick here?

jon in ct


----------



## PsychoBunny

*Re: Stanley bulb shimming question*



swing said:


> First time posting here:
> 
> how the hell do you get the bulb shimmed for the best output?
> 
> you cant touch it can [email protected]$%#
> 
> seems like a tedious thing to disassemble, shim, reassemble, turn on, wait, remember if it looks better of worse that the last three dissasemblies
> 
> 
> whats the trick here?
> 
> jon in ct


 
Have I missed something?
Why do you want to shim the bulb? Is it in crooked?

I dont think I want to even try to take this thing apart.
It does not look as easy as the POB, and I am so happy with the way
mine is working, I would not even think of touching it unless I absolutly
had to.


----------



## swing

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Maybe others can enlighten- read the next!


----------



## swing

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

it was posted on 3/18, along with other comments- that it makes a "night and day difference:

03-18-2009, 02:28 AM
NorCal2500HD 
Enlightened

Join Date: Sep 2008
Location: Fremont, California
Posts: 48
Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights
Id be willing to ship if anyone wanted one that didnt have them in their area. I will go to the local walmart tomorrow and see how many are left. 

For those who got the light, try shimming the bulb, made a night and day difference. Takes a little time but well worth it in the long run.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



PsychoBunny said:


> Have I missed something?
> Why do you want to shim the bulb? Is it in crooked?



Here is the difference, compliments of BVH.




StarHalo said:


> And here's what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that's good enough for a sigline..



That is really a remarkable photo! How did you take it (camera, settings)?


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mugrunty said:


> I bought the <4300> bulbs from hidwholesale88 on ebay. The cost is about 35 dollars (including shipping) for TWO bulbs.



Did it end up being the shorter one like BVH shows and talks about in his post here?

Here is that guy's listing page on EBay. Thanks

This looks like a candidate for 4 x A123 26700 with JST balance plug charger...which works perfect in custom Maxabeam box (4s2p) & with switchable individual cell voltage display. Stay tuned.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



LuxLuthor said:


> This looks like a candidate for 4 x A123 26700 with JST balance plug charger...which works perfect in custom Maxabeam box (4s2p) & with switchable individual cell voltage display. Stay tuned.




Well, this sounds cool!


----------



## mayo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Thanks for the thread guys, I'm having a blast with this light.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



LuxLuthor said:


> That is really a remarkable photo! How did you take it (camera, settings)?



It took a while to pull it off, I had the camera setup formulated in my head before I attempted it, and even then it took about half an hour to get the final product. 

Here's the Cliff's Notes of the procedure: Place light upside down on steady surface, place camera on tripod so camera lens is nearly against light lens, set camera to manual mode with macro and long exposure with two second delay, lights out, use camera's red LED rangefinder to auto-focus on bulb and then hold the camera trigger half-pressed so it holds focus, cover the camera lens, turn on the HID light and hold it on for a minute or so, fully press the camera trigger so two second delay begins, just before delay is over turn off light and remove camera cover. The camera opens its shutter wide perfectly focused on the hot glowing bulb, and clacks shut a few seconds later. Whew! :sweat:

The camera I use is the Sony DSC-W100 (http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...51&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=11039001), which has all the typical SLR features in a point-and-shoot body.


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: Stanley bulb shimming question*



swing said:


> First time posting here:
> 
> how the hell do you get the bulb shimmed for the best output?
> 
> you cant touch it can [email protected]$%#
> 
> seems like a tedious thing to disassemble, shim, reassemble, turn on, wait, remember if it looks better of worse that the last three dissasemblies
> 
> 
> whats the trick here?
> 
> jon in ct



Thats pretty much the process.....Kinda. Check out the link of BVH's beam shots.....big difference after its shim'd. As for shims, I dug around my r/c car parts box and found 4 metal clutch plates out of a transmission. 
They look like this. The notch fits perfect around the probe as well.
( Also, carefully break off the ceramic type coating on the probe, it will get rid of that nasty shadow)





So when you shim the light, you might need an extra hand to engage the switch. Point it at a wall about 20' feet away....remove/add shims until you have a nice hot spot. The bulb doesnt really get to the point where you cant hold onto it...........the end results are really worth the effort.
Good luck.


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

PsychoBunny, I really enjoyed your comparison report of the HID spotlights you tested on distant objects! 

More comparison beamshots:

N30 (which should be close to the L35 in throw) shining at tree 30 yards away:






Stanley shining at tree:






6000K POB shining at tree:






AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator:







I tested both the Stanley HID and Mega Illuminator on some trees around 1000 yards away and they both lit them up but the Mega Illuminator lit them up more brightly and made them more easily discernable. The Stanley HID is surprisingly close to the Mega Illuminator in throw but the Mega still beats it by a respectable amount IMO. I love both lights equally and highly recommend either one!:twothumbs To my eyes the Stanley HID and 6000K POB are about equal in throw, but the POB just generates a little more lux in its center hotspot.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Looks to me like the POB still has a leg up as far as center brightness goes but perhaps it's different to the eye. I really need to pick one of these up but last time I looked my Wally didn't have them.


----------



## swing

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

well tonite i tried it

1) led's arent coming on

2) its bright, not as HOLY [email protected]$#@#%[email protected] as a polarion- 
...but its 70 bucks!

3)its topheavy, and really needs a top handle and flat bottom, like an Amondotech
...or at least a shoulder strap!

no way to set it down/aim it, etc


UPDATE- Leds are now working, after a full overnite charge. The reason i didnt do a full overnite charge initially, is that the green lite came on afte 2 minutes of charging, and i thought it was full. hmm. wierd. I cant imagine why a unit with a green led, and nice bright hid, couldnt switch on 3 little leds. 
must just be coincidental that after i did an overnite charge (after using it a bit), that the leds decided to wake up and start workin.. must be a loose connection.

The power-save switch on back doesnt seem to have any real light output effect in my view.

the "turbo mode" is the first 6 seconds you turn it on, and if you hold your ear to it, you can hear the ballast whine as it delivers that 6 second 55 watt power to kickstart the bulb... then it backs off to 35 watt. It only does this the first time you turn it on after being off awhile- if you turn it off, then back on soon after, the 55 watt "turbo mode" burst shortens to less than a second.


----------



## swing

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. -2 more questions=*

oh- also 

---the dimmer switch on the rear doesnt seem todo anything?
should it? pls describe

---whats this "turbo mode" i see some people mentioning?


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Patriot said:


> Looks to me like the POB still has a leg up as far as center brightness goes but perhaps it's different to the eye. I really need to pick one of these up but last time I looked my Wally didn't have them.


 
You are right about the POB's slightly brighter center spot, and the difference is way less noticeable than in these pictures. There has never been any distant object or tree that the POB could light up but the Stanley HID could not. I personally think Stanley has a more usable beam than the POB and a much better formed hotspot.
 
 



swing said:


> well tonite i tried it
> 
> 1) led's arent coming on


 
Do you mean the built in 3-LED light on top activated by the black button or the charging indicators on the back? If either of those LEDs fail to activate then it sounds like you may have a defective one and need to get an exchange. However if you just mean the green "full" LED isn't coming on then I recommend letting it charge for several hours and then it shoudld come on.



swing said:


> oh- also
> 
> ---the dimmer switch on the rear doesnt seem todo anything?
> should it? pls describe


 
I believe the difference between low and high is very small and not enough to be noticeable. Mine is like that too and that is completely normal.



swing said:


> oh- also
> ---whats this "turbo mode" i see some people mentioning?


 
"Turbo Mode" just refers to the first 5-8 seconds of the extreme brightness it gives when you first turn it on (startup). It then drops down to its intended wattage and after another 20-25 seconds it gets to its standard full brightness, which is still not nearly as bright as the Turbo mode. In Turbo mode the HID is overdriven to about 60 watts whereas its standard operating wattage is 35 watts.


----------



## PsychoBunny

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BlueBeam22 said:


> PsychoBunny, I really enjoyed your comparison report of the HID spotlights you tested on distant objects!
> 
> More comparison beamshots:
> 
> N30 (which should be close to the L35 in throw) shining at tree 30 yards away:
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley shining at tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 6000K POB shining at tree:
> 
> 
> 
> AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator:
> 
> 
> I tested both the Stanley HID and Mega Illuminator on some trees around 1000 yards away and they both lit them up but the Mega Illuminator lit them up more brightly and made them more easily discernable. The Stanley HID is surprisingly close to the Mega Illuminator in throw but the Mega still beats it by a respectable amount IMO. I love both lights equally and highly recommend either one!:twothumbs To my eyes the Stanley HID and 6000K POB are about equal in throw, but the POB just generates a little more lux in its center hotspot.


 

Thanks, and looks like we are in agreement.

One thing though, when I replaced the bulb in my POB, I used the long
type because I could not find the prefered short bulb. That may make
a difference in the performance I am seeing!?
But I'm glad to here you could not tell much difference between the Stanley
and the POB either. I really expected the POB to out throw it, but that did
not happen.


----------



## DarkLight

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I picked on up today, after being out of flashlights for a minute....(HT mode).......

Charged it up for like 60 secs, led went green then fired it off in the garage on a sunny day...and it was bright then..so I can't wait for tonite...

Whats the word again on the battery ? Li Ion? NiMH? will backchek thread....

Put it back on the charger after a couple minutes runtime let it go green for about 2 hrs...get dark soon!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



DarkLight said:


> Put it back on the charger after a couple minutes runtime let it go green for about 2 hrs...get dark soon!



Don't leave it on the charger after the light is green - go ahead and store/run the light until it cuts out/won't light, then charge until the indicator is green again; It's an SLA battery, and is best treated like a NiCad (charge fully, discharge fully, repeat.)


----------



## DarkLight

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Whats the life expectancy on a setup like this? (bulb life)...


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



StarHalo said:


> Don't leave it on the charger after the light is green - go ahead and store/run the light until it cuts out/won't light, then charge until the indicator is green again; It's an SLA battery, and is best treated like a NiCad (charge fully, discharge fully, repeat.)



From what I'd heard, and according to batteryuniversity.com, lead-acids are best kept fully charged at all times, and discharged as shallowly as possible, with full discharges harmful. Battery U does suggest a reasonably full discharge every 6 months, but most of the time leaving it on the charger, and putting it back on the charger whenever you're not using it, will give the longest battery life.


----------



## joajas

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



StarHalo said:


> Don't leave it on the charger after the light is green - go ahead and store/run the light until it cuts out/won't light, then charge until the indicator is green again; It's an SLA battery, and is best treated like a NiCad (charge fully, discharge fully, repeat.)



It is best not to fully discharge SLA batteries. Full discharge cycles on SLA batteries will shorten its life.


----------



## bhuber

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

If Anyone in the Kansas City area is looking for one, there were 2 at the Olathe, Wal-Mart at 135th and Blackbob.


----------



## joajas

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Does anyone happen to know which wal-mart nearest to University of Michigan has stock for this Stanley HID? :thanks:


----------



## DarkLight

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

After charging it up a couple times the light finally would go into green mode while running...thought I had a bad battery...

This thing is now the brightest light I have....bulb alignment was good with wire at 12 oclock...


----------



## poorfatkid

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



joajas said:


> Does anyone happen to know which wal-mart nearest to University of Michigan has stock for this Stanley HID? :thanks:


Joajas I have seen them at the New Hudson and Howell stores. Last week New Hudson had 2 and Howell had 3 of them. I haven't check the Ypsi store. Its a little drive but worth it for the light.


----------



## joajas

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



poorfatkid said:


> Joajas I have seen them at the New Hudson and Howell stores. Last week New Hudson had 2 and Howell had 3 of them. I haven't check the Ypsi store. Its a little drive but worth it for the light.



Thanks alot.:thanks:


----------



## duboost

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

does anyone know where else these are available? I've checked all my local walmarts and they all had every single item pictured below EXCEPT the stanley lights :hairpull:. I checked amazon and its listed on there (for $80) but out of stock



Mugrunty said:


> Um....guess what? I almost stupidly did go to walmart, and unfortunatly for me they DID have it. They actually had two of them. Look, I took it with my phone!


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

A few people have reported snagging them on ebay -- might try there.


----------



## SolarMan

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I dont think you need to worry about unplugging the charger after the light turns green / it shuts itself off

check it out / when charging the transformer gets quite warm , but wait an hour after the light has turned green and the transformer has gone cold!

very slick / I think that is why it has the Energy Star decal


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

duboost, there seems to be one available on Ebay right now (not for bidding, just "buy it now"), so you might have a chance to snag it if you act quickly. I have seem a few of them pop up on ebay in the last few weeks.


----------



## tedshred

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I just called my local WMart and they said they have one on the shelf for 68.95. I'm going to swing by and take a look for myself!

Yep, I just picked one up. They had three on the shelf, and I grabbed the one with the straight bulb.


----------



## mesa232323

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Hey Lux you never said what you thought about the light


----------



## Razzz

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Ya know I stumbled across this forum when I found the Stanley HID listed for $69.99us on a search engine and was trying to decided between this and a Cyclops-S6X (Thor X Scout 6mil candles) for $29.99us. The question is, keeping in mind I bought the Stanley HID at Walmart already and ordered the Thor Scout online the night before, do I cancel the online order or have both at my fingertips or will the HID become a favorite or what? Will one outshine the other? I'm so confused.


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Haven't checked here in a while, but to lux...yes the bulb WAS the shorter version. It was exactly the same length as the one originally in the stanley! So I ended up getting two 4300K bulbs. One for the Stanley, and one for the POB. Haven't done anything with the POB yet.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Razzz, in my humble opinion, I'd cancel the incan Scout. The HID will trounce it. It's hard to go back to an incan once you've been the owner of a 35 watt HID.


----------



## Razzz

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Okay BVH, wasn't sure if there was any redeeming qualities about the Scout-Thor, asked to cancel the order, we'll see. The Stanley-HID turned night into day 400' down the street on a 60' high tree, didn't want to bother the neighbors further down. Even the LEDs are bright. And imagine, I just needed something to scan the crawlspace under the house. Found the Stanley in the automotive section at Walmart after receiving blank stares when inquiring.


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Razzz said:


> Ya know I stumbled across this forum when I found the Stanley HID listed for $69.99us on a search engine and was trying to decided between this and a Cyclops-S6X (Thor X Scout 6mil candles) for $29.99us. The question is, keeping in mind I bought the Stanley HID at Walmart already and ordered the Thor Scout online the night before, do I cancel the online order or have both at my fingertips or will the HID become a favorite or what? Will one outshine the other? I'm so confused.


 
I got to test a Thor Scout once before, and it seemed only half as bright as the Stanley HID is. There is no comparison between these two lights; the Stanley will cast a beam an incredible amount farther than the Scout.

I would personally recommend you cancel the order of your Scout and maybe get the Stanley 5 watt LED spotlight about $40 from Wal-Mart to go along with your HID. The Stanley LED spotlight is an amazing little light and is very handy to have around. The Stanley LED spotlight is less than half the size of the HID that you bought yet still lights things up pretty nicely at 300 yards. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226105


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



mesa232323 said:


> Hey Lux you never said what you thought about the light



It is as impressive as everyone has said. However, I have one of the "needs bulb adjustment" models, and was going to try a 4300bulb and shimming while I was at it. Probably will also put in the A123 cells while open.



Mugrunty said:


> Haven't checked here in a while, but to lux...yes the bulb WAS the shorter version. It was exactly the same length as the one originally in the stanley! So I ended up getting two 4300K bulbs. One for the Stanley, and one for the POB. Haven't done anything with the POB yet.



Thanks! On the EBay link I posted above for that seller, do you remember which of the many listings he has that you got?


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



LuxLuthor said:


> It is as impressive as everyone has said. However, I have one of the "needs bulb adjustment" models, and was going to try a 4300bulb and shimming while I was at it. Probably will also put in the A123 cells while open.


Unless the cool tint bothers you, you might not want to go all the way to 4300K -- startup is _much_ slower than with the 8000K stock (now it's about 17s till I stop seeing a change in the beam), and I'm seriously considering blowing another $20 on some 5000 or 6000K bulbs instead, in hopes that I can get back the quick start while keeping most of my newfound lumens. (Also, the 4300K I got has almost no blue glow when I turn it off. )

That said, I'm not sure the intermediate options _will_ get me the tradeoff I want, not having tried them, and maybe it's just because I got a cheap 4300K bulb -- I'm no expert on HIDs, so I don't know how much variation there is...

Oh, on the topic of "short" vs. "long" bulbs -- my understanding is that any H3 bulb, regardless of actual length, should have the arc in the same place WRT the flange. I just grabbed the cheapest H3 4300K bulb kit I saw on ebay ($20 for two bulbs), and the length seems just right..


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

When I fire my two Stanleys off together - one with the original 8000K bulb, the other with a 4300K bulb, there is no difference in start-up/time to full brightness.


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> When I fire my two Stanleys off together - one with the original 8000K bulb, the other with a 4300K bulb, there is no difference in start-up/time to full brightness.


Ok, maybe I just shouldn't have been such a cheapskate. Or maybe the old one _did_ take this long, and I'm just remembering poorly.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

We finally got a warm night in the desert tonight, and with only an occasional breeze, I managed to just barely make out a power line tower Google Earth measures at *2,900 feet*, or *.55 miles*. 

I think the wind plays a big role, I've been unable for some time to replicate my earlier .47 mile mark, but every time I've tried it's been windy. With the air nearly still, I can see it plainly, and beyond that. Even tonight, I noticed that when a breeze picked up, the tower at .55 miles suddenly wasn't reflective anymore, but in the calm I could make it out again.

I now see why the bulb's return lead is on the bottom/6 o'clock position (creating a v-shape cut into the top of the beam profile) - if you hold the light somewhat low and view what you're trying to light directly within the dark cleft in the beam profile, it's much easier to see if anything is reflecting. If you hold the light near eye level or view the beam from any other angle, the beam itself can obscure tiny details.

The only other issue I had tonight was bugs - you can definitely tell it's spring; I could only have the light on for a couple of minutes before I was being swarmed like a streetlight. Still not sure how to get around that one..

Hopefully I'll soon get a night when the air is completely dead still, and I can break the 1,000 yard mark..


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



StarHalo said:


> I think the wind plays a big role, I've been unable for some time to replicate my earlier .47 mile mark, but every time I've tried it's been windy. With the air nearly still, I can see it plainly, and beyond that. Even tonight, I noticed that when a breeze picked up, the tower at .55 miles suddenly wasn't reflective anymore, but in the calm I could make it out again.



Makes perfect sense considering the wind kicks up particulates. Same issue on humid nights refracting light.


----------



## XrayMed

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

First off Let me say Hi! I have read this Thread from the very first entry to the end. I have to say this is the most mature, polite and respectful thread I have come across. There has not been an ill word spoken to or about a soul on this thread. That is very impressive!

After the first 3 pages of praises of this light, I went and bought 2 of them! One for me and one for may father. I couldn't wait for it to get dark. Yes I was very impressed. I have always been an flashight fanatic, don't ask me why, but now that I have found this forum I know I am not alone. Anyways, this is a very impressive light. 

I have noticed that quite a few of yall are into modding this light. I have always been into modding different things and this light will be no exception. Ok here is my Idea. There seems to be some dis-like in the pistol design and many want it to have a top handle. Has anyone here thought of making a whole new case with a top handle all the while keeping the refractory portion of the original light. I was thinking of trying to make a fiberglass case with a top handle design and try to acheive some sort of weatherproofing. 

Let me know what yall think.

Dustin


----------



## sami_voodoo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



XrayMed said:


> Has anyone here thought of making a whole new case with a top handle all the while keeping the refractory portion of the original light. I was thinking of trying to make a fiberglass case with a top handle design and try to acheive some sort of weatherproofing.



I'm just throwing an idea in here, I seem to recall a few suppliers making aluminium boxes for electronic components. Maybe one of those could be modified to house the components of this HID light? Being aluminium may be beneficial to heat conduction as well (if it's an issue that is) or it may be a problem with high voltages . Just an idea...


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I personally think that the pistol grip is easier to hold and operate than a top handle. The center of gravity isn't all that high, and it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## rala

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I agree with Mjonir saying that the pistol grip being easier to handle. The body of the light rests on top of my hand so it isn't at all awkward. I also think the pistol grip makes it easier to aim. For example. Let's say your aiming it down a field, parallel to the ground, all of a sudden you hear a strange sound from the tree branches above. I can guarantee you I'll have the pistol grip aiming straight up quicker than the top handled light. ( remember these lights weigh a few pounds.)


----------



## LightVsDarkness

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

rala, 

the pistol grip is a great configuration and would be very fast to shoot a beam up into the trees at night looking for owls, etc . It might be a little slower to shine the beam up if you were on a walk and holding the light with your arm fully extended downward because of the weight and have to bring it up to shine into a tree. The light with a top handle might be a slight bit faster, depending on exactly where you need to point it.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Here is a couple shots showing there is plenty of room for 4s A123 3.3V cells. Just need to add a balance tap JST plug, and cell LED.



 



Why bother switching? because it becomes almost 1 1/2 pounds lighter.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

In my opinion top handles are far more ergonomic for the majority of tasks. Weight slung low is always more steady while more muscle input is required to keep weight above your hand. While walking with a top handle light the arm can be left extended near your side while a bottom handle light requires the forearm to be held and 90 degrees to your upper arm. Top handle lights aim uphill more easily and bottom grips aim downhill more easily. Still, the lower grip is a traditional style for the spotlight and it certainly works better than a top grip when used from the window of a vehicle or other seated positions.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Patriot said:


> In my opinion top handles are far more ergonomic for the majority of tasks. Weight slung low is always more steady while more muscle input is required to keep weight above your hand. While walking with a top handle light the arm can be left extended near your side while a bottom handle light requires the forearm to be held and 90 degrees to your upper arm. Top handle lights aim uphill more easily and bottom grips aim downhill more easily. Still, the lower grip is a traditional style for the spotlight and it certainly works better than a top grip when used from the window of a vehicle or other seated positions.



Ummmm....what?:thinking:


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



LuxLuthor said:


> Here is a couple shots showing there is plenty of room for 4s A123 3.3V cells. Just need to add a balance tap JST plug, and cell LED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother switching? because it becomes almost 1 1/2 pounds lighter.




Nice work Lux! Please keep us updated. Mod instructions would be greatly appreciated since this is something that I'd be interested in doing also. What are your projections for run-time? I'm going to guess about 50-60 min.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



LuxLuthor said:


> Ummmm....what?:thinking:




you 'no' think so...  Do you generally prefer holding the weight above a clinched fist then? :huh:

I suppose I was thinking about the polarion when I came to my conclusions. It can be carried for a long time with just a couple of fingers and pointed in many directions.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Patriot said:


> you 'no' think so...  Do you generally prefer holding the weight above a clinched fist then? :huh:
> 
> I suppose I was thinking about the polarion when I came to my conclusions. It can be carried for a long time with just a couple of fingers and pointed in many directions.


I was half kidding, half confused on all the orientation scenarios. 



Patriot said:


> Nice work Lux! Please keep us updated. Mod instructions would be greatly appreciated since this is something that I'd be interested in doing also. What are your projections for run-time? I'm going to guess about 50-60 min.



The A123 26700 cells only have 2300mAh, where the stock SLA is listed as a 3Ah (if that is real under this demand).

On the other hand, I could recharge the A123 in 20-30 mins.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



LuxLuthor said:


> I was half kidding, half confused on all the orientation scenarios.




I probably worded my thoughts poorly as I often do, especially when it's close to bedtime..:sleepy: You did give me an idea though, about illustrating the differences with pictures. I'll work on that tomorrow.




> *Lux*
> The A123 26700 cells only have 2300mAh, where the stock SLA is listed as a 3Ah (if that is real under this demand).
> 
> On the other hand, I could recharge the A123 in 20-30 mins.




oh ok. I just recall seeing somewhere that 4 x A123s ran the 75W Maxabeam for close to 25 minutes and I know that you also have that same set-up yourself. Is 25 min. realistic or a stretch?


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Patriot said:


> oh ok. I just recall seeing somewhere that 4 x A123s ran the 75W Maxabeam for close to 25 minutes and I know that you also have that same set-up yourself. Is 25 min. realistic or a stretch?
> 
> 
> LuxLuthor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The A123 26700 cells only have 2300mAh, where the stock SLA is listed as a 3Ah (if that is real under this demand).
> 
> On the other hand, I could recharge the A123 in 20-30 mins.
Click to expand...


I have 4s2p in the MaxaBeam, and ShortArc told me he timed that setup running MB for 1hr 6 mins, so not sure how that compares exactly to this light, but it should be 30-40 mins for 4s1p


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Patriot said:


> In my opinion top handles are far more ergonomic for the majority of tasks. Weight slung low is always more steady while more muscle input is required to keep weight above your hand. While walking with a top handle light the arm can be left extended near your side while a bottom handle light requires the forearm to be held and 90 degrees to your upper arm. Top handle lights aim uphill more easily and bottom grips aim downhill more easily. Still, the lower grip is a traditional style for the spotlight and it certainly works better than a top grip when used from the window of a vehicle or other seated positions.



For my uses (which are mostly pointing the light for short periods of time), a pistol grip would be easier. I don't really see anyone going on a walk with an HID spotlight (without annoying the neighbors), at least not with it on. When the Stanley is off, holding it upside down by the pistol grip makes it slightly easier to carry.


----------



## Mugrunty

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Hello again lux, sorry I took so long to check this ginormously long thread again. Been too busy at work. But anyway, Yup, I got the bulbs from the ebay auction named, "XENON HID REPLACEMENT BULBS 9006/H4/9005/H1/H3/9007/D2R".

Dunno if that helps. I did notice that this 4300K bulb takes a little longer to warm up than the 8000K. It's definitely good and bright though once it gets there!! Let me know how your conversion turns out! Thanks!


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mjolnir said:


> For my uses (which are mostly pointing the light for short periods of time), a pistol grip would be easier. I don't really see anyone going on a walk with an HID spotlight (without annoying the neighbors), at least not with it on. When the Stanley is off, holding it upside down by the pistol grip makes it slightly easier to carry.




Good point about walking around with them in neighborhoods. I live near some nice desert areas less that a half mile from the house so that's normally where I do my walking. I'd agree that for quick illumination the lower grip is natural and also nice because of the trigger. Top handle spots often require a second hand to switch on and off. Pistol grip lights are very ergonomic in that regard.


----------



## XrayMed

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I wouldn't mind one of either ergonomics (pistol or top handle) But I also like to mod things too. 

As for as E-bay and buying things I absolutely HATE them (Way to many bad experiences) I did find a place on the net though for Car/Truck HID kits. Its called Retro-Solutions.com they seemed to have a decent price on ballast and bulbs, correct me if I am wrong. They way I see it, they have some discontinued kits for 80 bucks. Thats 2 ballast and 2 bulbs (of your choice to build your own HID light or experiment. These ballast run on car batteries so I am not sure if you need alot of amps to get them up and running. Is this a bad Idea or a good one to play with?

They do have the Short H3 bulbs for 70 bucks and we could mod our Stanleys with them in any kelvin you want up to 8000k i think.


----------



## Benson

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mjolnir said:


> For my uses (which are mostly pointing the light for short periods of time), a pistol grip would be easier. I don't really see anyone going on a walk with an HID spotlight (without annoying the neighbors), at least not with it on. When the Stanley is off, holding it upside down by the pistol grip makes it slightly easier to carry.



When carrying _either_ type for any length of time, I'd recommend a shoulder strap -- the Stanley doesn't come with one, but it's easy to hook something up on the rails at the back.

Until I get my POB up and running, I can't honestly compare them in use, but I think I like the Stanley a little better. The one change I would/will make is to add a ring of some sort to the front of the Stanley, so I can clip one end of the sling there for horizontal carry (with the trigger locked on, and just using my hand on the side to steady/aim it) or at the back for vertical carry (so I can rest my hand on the pistol grip without holding my wrist at an uncomfortable angle).


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mugrunty said:


> Hello again lux, sorry I took so long to check this ginormously long thread again. Been too busy at work. But anyway, Yup, I got the bulbs from the ebay auction named, "XENON HID REPLACEMENT BULBS 9006/H4/9005/H1/H3/9007/D2R".
> 
> Dunno if that helps. I did notice that this 4300K bulb takes a little longer to warm up than the 8000K. It's definitely good and bright though once it gets there!! Let me know how your conversion turns out! Thanks!



Yes it does. Thank you sir!

BTW, the entire light weighs 5 pounds, so dropping its top heavy weight to 3.5 pounds with the A123's is more manageable unless you've been curling with Creatine and laugh at us girlymen holding onto anything less than 25lbs during a long hike.


----------



## sharkeeper

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Anyone hear a whine when the unit is running? Louder during boost? It may or may not be normal BUT my light is now dead! Used it for about 15 minutes walking the dogs last night, put it on charge. Went to use it today, turned it on and off a few times then the bulb flickered and went out. It would still whine and go through its steps but the bulb would not fire. Still does not work even after leaving it on a charge. Back it goes for exchange.

For the money this thing's a steal. I may tinker with the focus, get rid of the insulator to fix the shadow. Yeah I MIGHT do that but you know this light is perfect for that "things that go bump in the night" kind of thing along with the P226.  It's THE perfect "beater" HID if you know what I mean. You won't get a heart attack if you drop it, etc.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



sharkeeper said:


> Anyone hear a whine when the unit is running? Louder during boost?



Yes, there's a whole lot of energy being moved around in the light, so it does have a mild whine.



sharkeeper said:


> Went to use it today, turned it on and off a few times then the bulb flickered and went out. It would still whine and go through its steps but the bulb would not fire.



You have to allow for some time between on and off cycles. If I run mine for several minutes and then turn it off, it will refuse to light again for at least another 20 seconds.


----------



## sharkeeper

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



StarHalo said:


> Yes, there's a whole lot of energy being moved around in the light, so it does have a mild whine.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to allow for some time between on and off cycles. If I run mine for several minutes and then turn it off, it will refuse to light again for at least another 20 seconds.



Yep I noticed this will not always restrike rapidly. My microfire 3500 has no problems with this. The ballast is definitely toast now as it makes no noise whatsoever. The LED on the back stays green when pulling the trigger. The LED nightlights (or whatever they're called) are working though.


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I just bought the Stanley 2M Series 1365 lumen Halogen spotlight, and it is very impressive! It is much brighter and throws a lot farther than the Black&Decker V2 Million Power Series, and out throws the AmondoTech N30 too I believe (or at least equals it). 

The reason for its unusual power is that even though it is only rated a "2M Series" light, it uses a 12V 100W Quarts Halogen bulb and has a perfectly smooth, very large reflector. 

I love Incandescent spotlights and this is my favorite one yet. It is surprisingly close to the Stanley HID in throw/lux. The Stanley HID is however putting out over 1000 more lumens and has a higher surface brightness, so it still out throws the 2M Series by a respectable amount.

The light:







Control, looking down street:






Lighting up distant house:







Control, looking out towards another distant house which I will use as a target for the spotlights:







Stanley HID







Stanley 2M Series Incan


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

BlueBeam22-I'm glad I'm not your neighbor.LOL Great shots,that Stanley 2M is very impressive. :thumbsup: Thanks for posting these pics-I may have to pick one up.


----------



## Illum

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

BlueBeam, for future reference, do not use a stop sign or any highly reflective surface as the basis for beamshots...and there are several reasons for this :


Many unenlightened folks assume the reflection is the actual hotspot in the distance oo:, whereas they feel compelled to buy the light, then post unnecessary :hairpull: threads about it being an underperformer...all because they misinterpreted the information in front of them. :huh2: 
Reflective surfaces does exactly what its intended to do--reflect light--_very efficiently_ on a wide viewing angle :duck: . On a clear night with a steady atmosphere I can throw a beam on a stop sign with a luxeon I + TIR flashlight and halt oncoming traffic :sweat: only an angle from the stop sign ...so be advised about oncoming traffic in any angle to the front <180 degrees from where your putting on light.
Reflective surfaces may also confuse the camera, which if automatic would have configured settings for a night exposure. A hotspot right smack in the middle of the CCD would force the sensor to roll back on the aperture thinking its a day exposure to prevent burning a hole on the CCD and destroy your camera.  At night my cameras around F2.8 and will quickly roll to F11-32 depending on how bright of a light that my test mirror bounces back. a change from F2.8 to F11 is a 4-fold decrease in light entering , screwing up your accuracy:shrug: to compare light intensity but also reinforces the precision when comparing artifacts:twothumbs.
the last set of pictures succeeded in showing the difference between a 6000K lamp and a 3300K lamp:thinking:...but it told me little about everything else...I think your neighbor would agree on all of it 
but the one on the "lighting up distant house" was beautiful, absolutely beautiful :kewlpics:


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

ANDREAS FERRARI, thank you very much for your compliment on my beamshots! It is an extremely impressive light, and I think anyone looking for a powerful Incan spotlight would be very happy with it. It is much brighter and more powerful than the Brinkmann Q-Beam Max Million III rechargeable that I had for a while.

Illum, I did not intend for the lights to be shining at the stop sign, they are aimed at the house and I believe that is just the corona of each light illuminating the sign like that. Thanks for your heads up about that and I will be sure to not have reflective surfaces like that in my future beamshots as I see how they could cause confusion.



Illum said:


> but the one on the "lighting up distant house" was beautiful, absolutely beautiful :kewlpics:


:thanks:Glad you liked it!


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

How long is the battery life? If it uses the same battery as the HID, then it should have about a third of the runtime (under 10 minutes?). 

I wish they had made the HID black/grey and the halogen yellow.


----------



## sharkeeper

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Ok got it replaced. Replacement had bad shadow and focus. I took it apart and that rubber ring is a PIA but using a spoon like a tire iron assures it comes off goes on easy without leaving scratches!

I crushed the pink ceramic insulator all the way down! Oops! I thought as it might arc but it does not! Whew! Put the it back into the reflector and shadow is all but gone (typical return wire shadow ALL HIDs have!) and focus is OK. Start rotating bulb slowly and holding ONLY by the wire just in case it arcs. I don't mind a zap from a spark plug you know but when it comes by suprise I jump and drop things! 

Got a really good HOT hotspot like the picture earlier and started putting it back together but before the screws go in I fire it up for a little bit. The spot wobbles off center a bit. Now I notice if I hold the light at a 90 degree angle it centers right up. Soooo I rotate the reflector in the corresponding direction and test again. Yeppers! Dead on and BRIGHT! Everything is back together and charging for some spotting tonight. I have a well seasoned Microfire K3500 that's performing superbly with one of the smoothish not frost like reflectors. Is some beam shots in order? Perhaps I'll run out to the field with the SLR and take some long exposures. There's plenty of targets including 220kV power line pylons that are a few hundred meters away. 

I love the feeling of anxiety waiting for darkness to fall in a few hours. It's a sickness. Perhaps the fact the light only cost $70 makes it even better like "getting some" for FREE! 

Cheers!

p.s. On the runtimes it should be better. The halogen is drawing more amps. HID produce much more lumens/watt and the ballast efficiency is north of 80 pct. 20-30 runtime continuous would be my best guess. Being that I would use this as the "let's check out what that noise from the field is" light, it's perfect! If an animal attacks and I don't have time to reach for my side arm I'm not very unhappy if I have to toss it to buy time! 

p.s.s. I agree the silver/black looks much sharper than yellow/black. It looks more like a safety product. Then again that's the Stanley colors. Who's going to paint theirs with that spiffy Krylon plastic paint?


----------



## Razzz

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Questions: 

1. Does the Stanley 2M series shown above have a 75 watt or 100 watt halogen? 

2. A stock Dorcy International 41-4299 K2 Luxeon 220-Lumens Rechargeable LED Flashlight, will run for how long on one charge? 

3. Stanley SL5W09 5-Watt LED Spotlight says 4 hour run time using dimmer, how dim is dim?


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Razzz said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Does the Stanley 2M series shown above have a 75 watt or 100 watt halogen?
> 
> 2. A stock Dorcy International 41-4299 K2 Luxeon 220-Lumens Rechargeable LED Flashlight, will run for how long on one charge?
> 
> 3. Stanley SL5W09 5-Watt LED Spotlight says 4 hour run time using dimmer, how dim is dim?



According to the amazon page about the Dorcy, it has 2 hours of runtime (although that is really a question for the "LED flashlights" section). I don't have the LED spotlight, but I'm sure someone who owns one could answer your question to some extent.
According to the above post, it is 100W.


----------



## sharkeeper

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Just came back from a walk and yes it's a throw monster! There's a ranch house about 1km away and I was able to light it up enough that I saw some activity. My peepers are too bad in the distance to see anything. Next time I'll bring some 10x80 binoculars so I can actually see what's going on! 

I need to do some long DX beam shots vs. my K3500. I'll use a PPS plotter to get some distances so they'll be accurate to a few cm. )

Cheers!


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Mjolnir said:


> How long is the battery life? If it uses the same battery as the HID, then it should have about a third of the runtime (under 10 minutes?).
> 
> I wish they had made the HID black/grey and the halogen yellow.


 
It uses the exact same 12V 3ah battery as the HID. I have not tested it but estimate it would last around 20 minutes maximum.



sharkeeper said:


> p.s. On the runtimes it should be better. The halogen is drawing more amps. HID produce much more lumens/watt and the ballast efficiency is north of 80 pct. 20-30 runtime continuous would be my best guess. Being that I would use this as the "let's check out what that noise from the field is" light, it's perfect! If an animal attacks and I don't have time to reach for my side arm I'm not very unhappy if I have to toss it to buy time!


 
That is correct. The Stanley HID is only drawing around 35 watts versus the 2M Series which draws 100. I doubt the 2M Series would stay at full brightness for any longer than 10 minutes before dimming, whereas the HID will be at full brightness for its entire 30 minute runtime.



sharkeeper said:


> p.s.s. I agree the silver/black looks much sharper than yellow/black. It looks more like a safety product. Then again that's the Stanley colors. Who's going to paint theirs with that spiffy Krylon plastic paint?


 
I agree! I think the silver of the 2M series looks much nicer and more stylish than yellow body of the HID.




Razzz said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Does the Stanley 2M series shown above have a 75 watt or 100 watt halogen?


 
It uses a 100W Halogen.




Razzz said:


> 2. A stock Dorcy International 41-4299 K2 Luxeon 220-Lumens Rechargeable LED Flashlight, will run for how long on one charge?


 
I believe it should go 2 hours or a little more. A member did a runtime test on it: LINK

BTW and just an FYI, it is a CREE XR-E emitter rather than a Luxeon.




Razzz said:


> 3. Stanley SL5W09 5-Watt LED Spotlight says 4 hour run time using dimmer, how dim is dim?


 
Extremely dim, I estimate around 40 lumens. It is still very usable at that output though since it generates such high lux.




sharkeeper said:


> Just came back from a walk and yes it's a throw monster! There's a ranch house about 1km away and I was able to light it up enough that I saw some activity. My peepers are too bad in the distance to see anything. Next time I'll bring some 10x80 binoculars so I can actually see what's going on!
> 
> I need to do some long DX beam shots vs. my K3500. I'll use a PPS plotter to get some distances so they'll be accurate to a few cm. )
> 
> Cheers!


 
Great report on the Stanley HID, and I would like to see those beamshots!


----------



## Razzz

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Okay I see, Walmart has on the shelf a Stanley 1 mil spot which probably has the 75 watt bulb where the 2 mil Stanley has the 100 watt bulb. Amazon site has the 2 mil listed as having a 75 watt bulb (incorrectly). I'm leaning towards the Stanley 5 watt LED for everyday use, it only weighs a pound and good run time.


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Razzz said:


> I'm leaning towards the Stanley 5 watt LED for everyday use, it only weighs a pound and good run time.


 
That would be a great choice. I highly recommend the Stanley 5 watt LED spotlight.:thumbsup:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

So the Stanley 2M uses a 100w bulb-what is the most powerful bulb that would fit in there and still use the stock battery?


----------



## tedshred

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Got my Stanley HID unpacked last night, and it too showed a green light after a few minutes on the charger, so me and the kids went outside to have some fun. After a good 20 minutes of disturbing every sleeping critter within beam, I put it back on the charger, and the charging light appeared Orange, but it might have been red. Not sure. Anyway, it took a full three hours to reach full charge.

My boys said that when I shine it inside the house, up at the ceiling, it makes things look like daytime! LOL.


----------



## willrx

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Now that's what it's all about.:twothumbs


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> So the Stanley 2M uses a 100w bulb-what is the most powerful bulb that would fit in there and still use the stock battery?


 
I believe a 130W H3.


----------



## tedshred

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



BVH said:


> NorCal, best way is to unclip the bulb, hold the reflector in your left hand and with your right hand, slowly move the bulb out of the bore while pointing at a wall about 20' away. Be sure to keep the bulb aligned in the X & Y axis as you plul it out or it's very difficult to focus. You have a couple minutes before it get too hot to hold.
> 
> Disregard the color temp difference. I stopped them down so it's easier to see the hot spot.
> 
> Original focus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focused:



So the shims (washers) go underneath the rubber lip of the bulb base which puts the bulb farther out from the reflector? Once the optimum focus and hot spot is acheived, how do you measure the distance the washers will fill? Trial and error?


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

The bulb goes behind the reflector, and it is pushed against the back of the reflector by a retaining ring. I would assume that the washers would go in between the rubber bulb "lip" and the base of the reflector, making the bulb closer to the base of the reflector. I don't see any way to get the bulb base through the hole in the reflector.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Try this....You're just backing the bulb out of it's normal position by a thin washer or two. The shims are simply put down into the bore where the bulb goes and then the bulb goes in. Hopefully that helps. And yes, it's trial and error. Doing it as I described earlier is just to give you an idea of how much or little is needed.


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I finally took the plunge and Bought a Stanley HID!!!!!


----------



## BlueBeam22

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



bullettproof said:


> I finally took the plunge and Bought a Stanley HID!!!!!


Congratulations on your new HID super thrower bulletproof! I would like to hear your impressions on it after you get to test its throw on some distant targets. :thumbsup: I am always extremely impressed by mine every time I fire it up and brightly illuminate trees 1/2 a mile away.


----------



## Jeffro115

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

OK, I am an idiot.


I bought mine yesterday, charged it at home (it only took 6 minutes till it lit solid green) then took it outside and tested it out.

Well, the two things that I noticed right away were that it would come on full power, and then dim (as described earlier), and the other thing that I noticed was that the hi/lo switch seemed to do absolutely nothing.


So I returned it, I thought that it was defective. I thought that it was stuck in low power mode, because it would dim down right after it started up, and switching the switch had no effect on the light at all.


The instructions for this light aren't too good at describing what to expect. It does say to wait 30 seconds to notice a difference in light after flipping the switch, but I didn't notice any difference even after a full minute.

Well, I wanted to exchange, but it was the only one that they had, so I just returned it. Now I log on and find out that it wasn't defective. 

Apparently, once something is returned to Wal-Mart defective, it can't be sold again (I called and asked) so I guess I'll have to wait until a new shipment of them comes in.


It was a great light though, it seemed to have unbelievable throw and a good hotspot. I hope that the next one is just as good.


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Welcome to CPF! The Stanley is a great little bargain. Unfortunately for you, it sounds like yours performed perfectly.


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*



Jeffro115 said:


> OK, I am an idiot.
> 
> 
> I bought mine yesterday, charged it at home (it only took 6 minutes till it lit solid green) then took it outside and tested it out.
> 
> Well, the two things that I noticed right away were that it would come on full power, and then dim (as described earlier), and the other thing that I noticed was that the hi/lo switch seemed to do absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> So I returned it, I thought that it was defective. I thought that it was stuck in low power mode, because it would dim down right after it started up, and switching the switch had no effect on the light at all.
> 
> 
> The instructions for this light aren't too good at describing what to expect. It does say to wait 30 seconds to notice a difference in light after flipping the switch, but I didn't notice any difference even after a full minute.
> 
> Well, I wanted to exchange, but it was the only one that they had, so I just returned it. Now I log on and find out that it wasn't defective.
> 
> Apparently, once something is returned to Wal-Mart defective, it can't be sold again (I called and asked) so I guess I'll have to wait until a new shipment of them comes in.
> 
> 
> It was a great light though, it seemed to have unbelievable throw and a good hotspot. I hope that the next one is just as good.


 
You took back a perfectly good working light they all do that to cut down on startup time (STANLEY) that is.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

:welcome: JEFF


At least you now know to come here and and search the light that you're considering to purchase.

Glad that you found us! :wave:


----------



## ducksface

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Ok, new question set.
I bought my POB because of this forum and I picked up my Stanley last night. I'm tearing the Stanley apart to put inside an old Darrell Allan Bug Diver 400. It's a huge cast almuminum lamp from the 60's. It's all going to fit and I'm adding a waterproof connection so I can plug into my standard battery pack that i carry when diving, so I'll get the 25 minutes on internal battery and then switch to external. No big deal, easy and very cool. I've converted a couple of them to 5 watt LED, super easy.

But here's the question. I know it's an LED question but I don't want to expalin the Stanley to the LED crowd. I'm pretty impressed with the LED board and lenses on the Stanley; Can I put a set of 5 watts on that board? All of my previous LEDS came with the circuit built into the bulb so I'm out of my league on this one. Maybe some lesser wattage than the 5 each? I want to put the board and LEDS inside my full face dive mask....

Anyone else doing the vintage/latest tech crossover stuff? Everyone I show my stuff to gets a big hoot out of it.


----------



## ducksface

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

first post didn't stick. I'm putting the Stanley into a Darrell Allan bug diver 400 case.

Can I change the LEDS in the Stanley to a 5 watt or anything brighter than they are now? I want to put them in my full face mask. It's a great little board, I just don't know what it will handle. I could put three crees back there....


----------



## ducksface

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Ok, I just replaced the switch with a cheap magnetic switch and it seems to be ok. Any potential problems anyone sees with me using a magnetic switch?


----------



## Mach1

*STANLEY 3000 HID*

The 3000 HIDs finally appeared at my local Walmart and I picked one up yesterday and had enough time to charge it fully before going on patrol as a police volunteer.

With the light plugged into the vehicle's cigarette lighter, I used it for security checks at the airport and five public parks. Patroling the airport perimeter and tarmac, I had the light continuously for 33 minutes, each of the five parks, about 10 minutes for a total of 83 minutes use. I kept the light plugged in to the 12v power supply during the entire shift. 

Other than the overdrive start and fade into normal output, I noticed no change in output when using the light. With morning approching, I unplugged from the cigarette lighter and got about 25 minutes run time.

I had been using a Black & Decker 2M halogen spotlight and like the Stanley much better. Besides the higher output and throw, the ability to run continuously from a 12v source is perfect for my application. With a full charge on the B&D, I could barely get through the airport security check before running out of power. Then, the light was unusable the rest of the night as it could not recharge fast enough to ber usable. My partner and I carried four fully charged Black & Decker 2M spots every night shift and routinely depleted all of them each night.

The Stanley HID enables me to do all of my routine security checks and still have a fully charged light with me when I exit my vehicle. For my application, unlimited runtime while connected to a 12v power source is the light's best feature. 

Of course, the output and throw is terrific. Surprising, actually. The light's spill can actually be problematic. I can point a B&D 2M spot forward while holding it ouside the vehicle's window and light up the area in front of the car. When I tried it with the Stanley, its spill lit up the hood and reflected into my eyes, making it impossible to see through the windshield.

The weight and balace doesn't bother me. I just wish the charge indicator LED would work with 12v power input. 


What's the verdict on charging using the wall wart? Does the light need to be disconnected from the charger after the LED turns green, or can it be leftr plugged in?


----------



## BVH

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I'm glad the Stanely is a good fit your your usage! I don't hesitate leaving either of mine on the wall wart for a 24 hour period. Beyond that, I don't think there are any issues but to be safe, I unplug them.

You might want to buy a second one for backup/future use. It is all too frequent that I find something I like and shortly thereafter, it's discontinued!


----------



## poorfatkid

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Evening all :wave:

Where can I buy a SAE 2 pole/pin connector that will handle 10+amps? I am looking for the style of plug that goes into the bottom of the stanley HID light.

I have looked on eBay and Radio Shack's website and all I can find are plugs rated for 5 amps.

Any help would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mr.squatch

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

dammit man.... had to go buy one. lol. so far i like it, haven't had a chance to take it out yet. At 70 bucks, worst case scenario is it'll make a great gift. 

g


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

I just ordered mine from ebay... Won a bid for $52 + 10 shipping. 

No walmart in my country.


----------



## DM51

*Re: New Stanley H.I.D. and 1365 lumen spotlights*

Continued


----------

